# Mudbug's Hot Tub for Refined Ladies Who are Kind to Animals



## mudbug (Aug 8, 2006)

Just to stay out of Weed and the other guys' way, I invite the ladies of this forum to join me and seester wasabi in our very large hot tub.

Bring your drinks and toenail polish.

Pepe the well-paid cabana boy is here to cater to our every need.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, this tub is huge! I love the diamonds around the lip of the tub. Nice touch, mudbug.

Oh Pepe..........I had a very stressful week and my shoulders hurt....can you get the coconut oil, please? And I would love a refill for my strawberry wine (blinking eyes rapidly),thank you dahling.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2006)

May I join you... and can Pepe bring me some ice tea/ no lemon no sugar today??


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Ladies, my my what a beautiful garden.  I brought hot pink polish and a sunhat for each of you.

Pepe....would you show us your 6 pack again.  And yes, thank you I love Krug.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

How nice of you Jan. I brought some gardenias to float in our tub. Pepe, we have 2 more quests. Can you bring more fluffy towels?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

There is no smell in the world that is better than gardenias.  My this is sooo comfortable.  Where did you get these waterproof pillows to rest our heads against the edge?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

They are nice, so soft, and with that special massage for you neck built in, heavenly. Mudbug bought them in Paris on one her many shopping sprees.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2006)

Any one care for some home made vanilla bean ice cream?  I have a batch just about done?  Strawberry topping or hot fudge??


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

MMMmmmm, I'd love some ice cream. Pepe, would bring the strawberries over?

*I think we're going to have to hire more help*


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2006)

lol... Yeah.. Pepe.. you'd better call your younger brother Joe!!


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooooh yeah this is the life !
*slipping into hot tub*
Hey I brought a radio and some
floating candles.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 8, 2006)

I understand it's for ladies, but i can be a good company, maybe even better than some ladies, and since I gave up men's invitation for fishing, could i maybe join in, please?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

You were very gracious but the hot tub belongs to Mudbug...you'll have to chat with her.

May I suggest you bring a trinket for her.  Perhaps a little diamond bracelet?


----------



## amber (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi ladies, I've brought us some chocolate covered starwberries.  Pepe, I would love a glass of white wine please.  Move over ladies, I'm coming in.


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2006)

Pepe I could go for a nice non-alcoholic tropical drink.
Something with pineapple juice perhaps ?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 8, 2006)

aaahhhhhh, this sounds lovely, may I join you??  I have some fresh peaches that would go well with the ice cream...


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

Pepe, please call your brother. We'll need extra help today. Girlfriends in need of tender loving care. It's about time someone did for them. They deserve it. And, before I forget, talk to Ms. Mudbug to set up an appointment for CharlieD.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

Whew, the kids are finally off with their mommies, may I join you? I see we have some great treats and I brought some as well..I have some bruschetta with parmesan and walnuts, and some  nice cold peach soup. Pds, Cade sent you some sugar cookies dipped in chocolate  to go with that ice cream 
Ahh, you all look so comfy..Mudbug, great idea...
kadesma


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

Pepe! Where is Lady Bug? Did she tell you where to set up the buffet table? And please put the chocolate fountain right next to the sliced fruits......thank you, sweetie.


----------



## Constance (Aug 8, 2006)

Is there room for me? I have Margaritas and Jello Shots!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

_Hi Connie, Hi Beth, come on over here and join me there's room _

_kadesma_


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd love to join you 'refined' ladies...but I only hot tub in the nude.  If I bring a round of cocktails for the entire party and dollar bills for Pepe's g-string, can I come?


----------



## Alix (Aug 8, 2006)

VB, the cocktails are welcome but we need to remember to keep things strictly PG around here. We have some very young members (my daughter and her best buddy to name only two) and we don't want any irate parents rushing off to complain about this site not living up to PG status. 

Hey ladies, I have only one word for y'all.....CANNONBALL!!!!! *Alix takes a running leap*


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh Alix.....now I have hot tub water in my ice cream.  PEPE!!!


----------



## amber (Aug 8, 2006)

It's getting warm in this hot tub, is there a pool nearby mudbug?  Maybe pepe can build one for us?   Lets make a whirlpool!


----------



## Alix (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry about that Jan. And ladies, did you see the snow machine I set up? We can go for a little roll in the snow to cool off.

Pepe, I'd like a margarita please. And Juan (Pepe's brother who just arrived) I think I would like some of that guacamole and chips please. AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 8, 2006)

Juan, after you get Alix's guacamole and chips, could I have a nice massage?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Whew, the kids are finally off with their mommies, may I join you? I see we have some great treats and I brought some as well..I have some bruschetta with parmesan and walnuts, and some  nice cold peach soup. Pds, Cade sent you some sugar cookies dipped in chocolate  to go with that ice cream
> Ahh, you all look so comfy..Mudbug, great idea...
> kadesma



Thank you Cade!!
Here is a bag of water balloons you and your brothers can play
with tomorrow.  Just promise me that you won't throw them at Ma or at the bull!!!


----------



## Corinne (Aug 8, 2006)

I am kind to animals - I like animals more than I like most people. But, refined? Not so much. I'm more crude & rude than refined. Am I still invited, even tho' I can only meet one of the qualifications?


----------



## Alix (Aug 8, 2006)

Come on in Corinne, the water is fine.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

If you love animals, you are more than qualified to join us. Tell you a secret, shhhh, don't tell anybody, I'm not so refined myself.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

_Come on Corrine,_
_what would life be if we were all carbon copies?? I'll take ya just as you are. _

_kadesma_


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Thank you Cade!!
> Here is a bag of water balloons you and your brothers can play
> with tomorrow. Just promise me that you won't throw them at Ma or at the bull!!!


Oh boy Pds,
They are going to pelt me and Pa with those water ballons, I just know it 
The bull lucky fellow can run faster then the old folks can 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2006)

Can I get a drink refill !!
Pepe ? Juan ?? And can 
one of you rubs my calves ? 
Thank you !


----------



## carolmills (Aug 9, 2006)

May I join you all?   I brought some iced coffees, several good novels, and a another massage "therapist"---- Pablol!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

oh Pablo... I think I need a nice cold beer would you run and get me one please?

Hi Carol... glad to see ya!


----------



## corazon (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I'll join in the fun, now that the kids are asleep.  

I brought Jorge to feed us grapes and Flaco to wave us with fans.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 9, 2006)

Can I hop in? andmay I have a massage my shoulders are very stiff from carrying Riley around, also my foot is still quite sore. I have brought some vegemite in a biskit for you all to try and some Tim Tams.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll try the Tim Tams but I'll pass on the vegemite thanks. Well I have to leave you all for a while. Keep a seat ready for me, I'll likely want it after work tonight. Groan!


----------



## cara (Aug 9, 2006)

wich of these guys can reflexology?? Come on over here.. fast!
I need some relaxing... *sigh*


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

All right, I see some bubbles that are NOT coming from the jets! Who's the culprit!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 9, 2006)

...not sure HOW I missed this place!     May I come in?  I've brought a fresh peach cobbler and a case of Krug!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everybody.  I'm back from work and just dying to have those jets of water relieve every little pressure point.

I approve of the additional staff.  Let's compliment them on their attentiveness and professionalism.  I've been told that they have sisters who are expert manicurists and hair stylists.  

CharlieD, you are welcome to join us, but you must remember to be kind to animals and never repeat anything you see or hear here.  

Cannonballs are all well and good, Alix dear, but could you do them over in the pool, please?  My nail polish is still drying.


----------



## Run_Out (Aug 9, 2006)

Refined ladies? 

later


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2006)

Run Out, that can also be translated as Real Fine.


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Run Out, that can also be translated as Real Fine.



You got that right, Bug!  

I've made us a whale for the hot tub, ladies.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 9, 2006)

Pepe... oh Pepe... could you bring me a double tall white iced mocha please?


----------



## amber (Aug 9, 2006)

That looks refreshing Constance!  Pepe, I'd love a back rub and an orange polland spring sparkling water please.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry mudbug...sometimes I don't know what comes over me.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you think Pepe etc babysit as well while we are relaxing?? I need a mummy break!!


----------



## corazon (Aug 10, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Do you think Pepe etc babysit as well while we are relaxing?? I need a mummy break!!


I think that is a great idea!  He can take Aidan & Callum too.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Ohhhhh, June, how kind.  Did you give the Krug for Pepe or Juan to chill?  I missed hot tubbing all yesterday and sliding into the bubbles right now is just what I needed.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone care for a "touch" of Italy??  Seeing poor Pepe being overworked, mio amico Fabio wants to render his service as well


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2006)

Fabio is most welcome!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sure gald that men as a whole, don't feel the need to be so "pampered".  We are men, were men in tights!  Oh, wait a minute, that was a strange movie.   We're He-man Woman Haters to the core.  Not like Pepe and crew.  We chew on grasshoppers, and don't even wear socks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

urmaniac, I am getting a tad bit peckish.  I went to exercise and then hit the grocery store.

Jose, would you carry my bags in and put the food away, Pepe could I have a plate of urmaniac's Italian food, and Fabio, please rub my feet and shoulders after you bring me some tea.  Thank you all.

...and boys, please hire more security.  Goodweed of the North just snuck in.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2006)

Jan... sure you wouldn't rather have a flute of Krug?  It's icy cold, and it goes great with a wedge of frosty watermelon!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies!
I brought some chocolate chip muffins hot from the oven
any one want one?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Might as well June.  It's 5pm somewhere.   Geez, Pdswife, I'm going to have to roll out of here since I've eaten so well.  PEPE, Muffin, NOW!

Sorry Pepe, I'm just tired.  The champagne might be just the right tonic.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol.. it's still morning her Baked... maybe you'd like some spinach dip and French bread instead?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

See!  You're going to have to widen the doors for me.  I love spinach dip and I can eat a whole loaf of French bread by my lonesome .


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2006)

lol.... it's a double plot to make ME happy!  I love everyone around me to be at least three sizes wider and I love to see them smiling!! lololol!
Here's the loaf!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ...and boys, please hire more security. Goodweed of the North just snuck in.


 
Me and BT, we got water-balloons. And they've been sittin' in ice-water all day. Muhuahahahaha. And your security boys, well they're dealing with a guy who grew up in the deep forests, a master of camoflage and stealth. So Bucky, you take 'em from behind while I circle to the right flank!  Oh, and if Claire is there, watch her.  She's a fiesty one.  She once through a turkey at her DH for making a completely innocent comment about her cooking.  He was only kidding after all.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

and here I thought Weed and bucky and the rest were down by the lake comparing the length of their...fishing poles.  

Watch out, Weed - we're freshly manicured, well-hydrated with adult beverages, and fearless.

And we won't have to stop and scratch our skeeter bites.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

I am not in the mood to have my pedicure ruined.  SECURITY !!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

New additions to the hot tub staff, Scott and Steve (former Navy Seals), are looking into the situation, Half Baked.

No worries.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

Whew, thank you Mudbug.  You do run a lovely spa here.  Would you like me to get a boy to bring you a beverage?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you, Half Baked.  That is very refined of you.  Yes, please summon one of the staff.  I will require a small appetizer as well.  A perfectly barbecued shrimp would do.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

ooooooo, Scott and Steve are quite handsome.  Nice hiring!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes.  I like to personally interview the staff, altho some of our comrades have also made excellent selections.  What do you think of Dieter, the candidate for massages?


----------



## Dina (Aug 10, 2006)

This is what happens while I'm away?!  You all seem to be having too much fun.  Can I join in?  Pepe?  Juan? Steve?  May I have a piña colada, por favor?  Gracias chicos!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahh, i'm just kidding.  I'm about as harmless as you can get.  The balloons weren't resting in an ice-bucket all day.  The water's fairly warm, about the same temp as our lake water is.  And I wasn't really gonna throw the balloons anyway.  I just snuck over to invite you women to come and join us around the campfire, sing a few songs, and then fuss at you to get back to your pampered surroundings before we really would have to get out the iced water balloons, but only after you got to enjoy a hot dog on a stick, cooked in a perfect bon-fire, followed by s'mores of course.  And if that's not worth ruining a manicure over, well, I just don't know what to say.

Send the sissy-boys home and hang out with the real men for a short time.  I'll even let my wife come, for that same short time as the rest of you.  After all, this is supposed to be a time to let loose all societal trappings.

(I only pretend to be cheauvanistic.  It's a fun act to play with my daughters and wife, who know me way too well. )

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Harmless, Weed?  I think not.  I just read your latest suggestion on the "For Guys Only" thread.  Although innocent-sounding, I don't believe I will trust you farther than I can throw you and your tackle box.  

You are, however, allowed to attempt to impress us.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 10, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I think that is a great idea!  He can take Aidan & Callum too.



Then Riley can have some other boys to play with instead of only seeing his sisters! Great.
Can I have a very small Krug and some smoked salmon please? Its lovely to be here again, thanks ladies.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Forgive me, mrsmac, corazon, and other ladies with small children and babies.  Naturally we have child care here.  Your darlings will be cared for by registered nurses with advanced degrees in  early childhood development, who also know about balloons and mud pies.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 10, 2006)

Thankyou so much Mudbug, this is the ultimate mother's/ladies retreat. You are very generous to share it with us, I am particularly enjoying the break from our cold winter weather


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

MrsMac, what is this 





> very small


Krug of which you speak? I've never had a 'very small' Krug.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a sweet small puppy for you to pet while you relax, mrsmac.  You may hand the puppy off to one of the staff when you are ready to do something more energetic like ordering a drink.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 10, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> MrsMac, what is this Krug of which you speak? I've never had a 'very small' Krug.




Normally there would be no very small!! but breastfeeding and large amounts of Krug don't really go together!!!!

Thankyou for the cuddle of the puppy Mud, its beautiful. It reminds me of our dog when she was little and would go to sleep in my shoe (now she just eats my shoe!)
Alas I must leave you ladies and get Erin off to school- its Friday morning here. I won't be back until tonight our time cause DH has to go into hospital to have all the screws, plate and rod taken out of his leg from his motorcycle accident last year. I will certainly need a break by tonight!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

> DH has to go into hospital to have all the screws, plate and rod taken out of his leg from his motorcycle accident last year.


   Wow, what an accident.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

OUCH! That does sound bad. Mudbug, I heartily approve of your recent additions to the staff, especially those security boys...love a man in uniform. *slipping into the water* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! That is just what I needed! That Krug is good stuff *chug!* bring me another would you please Pepe? 

And ladies I brought some munchies on those cute floatie trays...here are some samosas, roasted garlic and brie, fresh salsa and warm tortillas. Anyone interested? I brought fresh cinnamon buns and warm banana bread with butterscotch chips too.


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I get some mango lemonade please ?


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

*reaching over for a cinnamon roll*
Thanks Alix !


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey middie, whats up with you? (pass the salsa and chips please)


----------



## amber (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm, since mudbugs hot tub is apparently located near the guys camping/fishing area(so says goodweed), pepe, can you build us a fire place?  And since I cannot keep up with all our cabana mens names, can one of you go steal some fish for our cook out tonight?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> New additions to the hot tub staff, Scott and Steve (former Navy Seals), are looking into the situation, Half Baked.
> 
> No worries.


 

unfortunately, scott and steve just returned from massachusetts where they were wed in their dress whites.


INCOMING!!!!!!!! 

gw, you lay down supressing fire with the water guns.

ronjohn, work with gw and set up a kill zone.

vyapti, you lob the water ballons really high up in the air at them.

while they're looking up, allen, you blast 'em head on.

vagriller, get those stink bombs ready to cover our retreat.

now men, if we get overrun, just poke yourself in the eye really hard so it starts to tear, then tell the ladies how much you miss your wife, or dog, or something. they'll go easy on you. 
well, not gruppenfuhrer mudbug. if she gets her hands on you, we'll tell your families how you went out fighting...


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! Pepe! Steve! Somebody! There are some mean men throwing water balloons at us! Get 'em! *middie cover me, I'm going in with my super soaker*


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

*Covering Alix while pulling out a hose*


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

HA! Got you you big meanie BT! *SPLOOOOOOSH!!* Go middie!! Heeheehee! See? The boys don't REALLY like fishing and boy stuff, they'd rather be over here with us girls!


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

Of course they would. Wouldn't you ?
We're more fun lol


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Totally! Do you see where BT went? Should we get back in the tub? I need more Krug....Pepe???


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

I think Bt went behind that big oak tree.
Yes let's go back in the tub. So relaxing !


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Want another cinnamon roll? I made extra frosting. Who needs s'mores???


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yes I'd love another cinnamon roll. How did you know I love extra frosting ?


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Middie...EVERYONE loves extra frosting! If not to eat, then to toss at marauders. BT, is that you lurking behind that bush?


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

No no no don't use the frosting on him !
Here use these grape seeds.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey...I like the way you think middie *ptooie*. LOL! Well, sadly I must leave. I'll catch you later on tonight. Did I hear that there was going to be music here later? Keith Urban is coming to serenade us?


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

He is ???? Does Nicole know about this ???
See ya later Alix


----------



## DaCook (Aug 10, 2006)

Jumping in a hot tub after over eating isn't like going swimming right? I could use a soak and some relaxation, a cocktail or two probably would make the evening.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone set up a big screen?
Here's some cute photos to look at while were sipping our drinks.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6356101/

do a search for animal tracks.


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness that polar bear was huge !!!
Loved the Panda bear too !!! The meerkats are 
just too cute sometimes. And the monkey grooming 
John Paul Mitchell... priceless.
Thank you for that Pds.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2006)

Hsssst! BT. Did you get the dish soap to sneak into the hot tub? I got me a thin little transparent plastic tub that I can snake through the bushes and put the end in the tub. Then with the help of this funnel, they'll get more bubbles than they know what to do with, heh, heh. 

And I got the Jamaican **** Fire sauce to mix into the punch bowl, snicker, snicker. While they're worrying about cooling down after that spicy punch, and getting rid of the foam, we'll hit 'em again with the ballons and super soakers. I figure if you go straight in, screaming like a mad man, from the front, with the water balloons, and I hit 'em from the left flank with the super soaker, we ought to be able to create enough panic so we can hit the motorcycles before they get their wits about them.

I already talked to thier "male servants". Those guys were only in it for the money. And they're pretty tired of rubbing feet and such. Pepe and crew are preparing whipped cream pies that they will hurl at the women during the fracass.

Pepe says he's already made enough cash, and he's been paid. He just wanted to get his kids some good Christmas presents this year, and maybe take his wife somewhere special for a weekend. He asked if he and his crew could come over to our camp for the rest of the week. I said sure, c'mon along. He's got the attitude of a true He-Man-Woman-Hater at heart. I apologized for calling him a sissy-boy.

Where'd Rohnjon, Vyapti, Allen, and the others go?  We could use thier help right now.  You got 'em on a mission?

Now, I've got the tube in place. Here's the funnel. Start pouring the dish soap in three, two, one...


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 11, 2006)

Whew!  And I was afraid I was going to get into trouble for some "unauthorized bubbles". Hmmmmm, seems to be some movement in them thar bushes...


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

DaCook, Jumping in a hot tub after over eating definately isn't like swimming after eating.  A soak and some cocktails sounds like just what you need.

Please disregard the antics of Goodweed and his band of houligans last evening.  I brought out the doberman's for the next onslaught.  They can't be bought.   

Guess I'll start interviewing new boys and security unless Mud got it all sorted out.  Why I guess she did because there is a lovely breakfast buffet set up for us.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 11, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> They can't be bought.


 
I've got a bag of brewer's barley malt dog biscuits that says otherwise!!    

John


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

Our dogs don't 'do' mere biscuits and if given meat of any kind, they bring it straight to us....especially prime rib and tenderloin.

Why don't you try to bribe them with some lobsters this afternoon?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 11, 2006)

Obviously the women didn't see Riggs turning that viscous rotweiler into his freind in one of the Lethal Weapons movies. I know that trick as well. In fact, I got Crocodile Dundee to come over to do his dog charming routine in case we meet any of those dobies. And can he ever cook up a mean lizard. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for bringing the doggies, Half Baked.  Animals know who is truly kind and who is not, eh?

Ladies, you'll notice a few new faces among the staff.  Pepe told me he felt guilty about going over to the lake, so he told his BIL about all the good bennies of working for us.  BIL told his crew, and they are settling in just fine.  Spent the entire morning going through the rest of the resumes that have been submitted!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

Whew it's been a long day Mud...thank goodness you are taking care of things.

BTW, Tinkerbell the Doberman is really quite sweet.  Don't tell the men.

Pepe, could you bring us some nice smoked salmon (not the ol' dried out kind ) and a refreshing frozen concoction?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Andrew (new hire) is now serving chocolate-covered strawberries and champagne to whoever would like some.

He also can give you fashion advice and will take all the crank phone calls coming from the lake.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm! The water is lovely. Its a bit chilly and rainy here today so this is just the thing. I'm in the mood for something comfort foodish...got any oatmeal chocolate chip cookies there Andrew? and could you suggest a good colour for my pedicure please?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 11, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Andrew (new hire) is now serving chocolate-covered strawberries and champagne to whoever would like some.
> 
> He also can give you fashion advice and will take all the crank phone calls coming from the lake.



I heard there was "something" in the lake. Hurry and get the extra security. Soon, there will be a bunch of terrified guys banging on the door begging to be let in.


----------



## Ken (Aug 11, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmmm! The water is lovely. Its a bit chilly and rainy here today so this is just the thing. I'm in the mood for something comfort foodish...got any oatmeal chocolate chip cookies there Andrew? and could you suggest a good colour for my pedicure please?


 
Careful, drop one of them and you've  got instant oatmeal in that tub.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2006)

HEY! No boys allowed! And I am NOT sharing my cookie!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Ken, these gentlemen will be happy to show you how to get to the lake.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2006)

Mudbug, I think you need to add to the security detail...there are WAY too many guys sneaking over here. 

What did I do with my super soaker?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Not to worry, Alix.  The water in the hot tub and pool is specially treated to cause an unfortunate chemical reaction with testosterone.


----------



## Ken (Aug 11, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Not to worry, Alix. The water in the hot tub and pool is specially treated to cause an unfortunate chemical reaction with testosterone.


 
That explains why there's been no effect on Pepe.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2006)

KEN!!! Security!!! (OK, that WAS pretty funny though dear  )


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

I beg your pardon, Ken.  Our staff know their places.  Unlike that bunch of Hooters girls over where you are that are giggiling while they stumble along on those silly high heels and spill your beer.


----------



## Ken (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm going!  I've been rolling my eyes so much I'm afraid I'll dislocate something....


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh! What a delightful spot!  * sticks big toe in the water causing everyone to scream!*  Sorry - my 2 year old grand-daughter gave me a pedicure - DH says it looks like I had an incident with a lawn mower!  

Pepe may I please have whatever you're serving with alcohol in it?


----------



## Dina (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, the pedicure looks great Linda! Men don't know (hmmm...with the exception of Steve and Scott perhaps) that us girls are born beauticians. French pink or American for my manicure?

I'll have what all the ladies are having please, Pepe?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> I've got a bag of brewer's barley malt dog biscuits that says otherwise!!
> 
> John


 
umm, can i get one of those?


----------



## amber (Aug 11, 2006)

Cup of tea ladies?


----------



## Dove (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone..I just ordered a round of Strawberry Daiquiri's..enjoy.

Send over the Navy Seals...I want to see if they are as good looking as a couple of the UDT team guys I knew. ( before the Seal Teams were around.)

I took the liberty to have a very large woodshed built just down the way. If these "Men" get to be a problem I'll send our California Governator to round them up.  I think Arnold can take care of them...They won't bother us any more .


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

just remind him of "twins", "kindergarten cop", and "last action hero", and the governator will wait outside in his humvee, silently weeping.


----------



## Dove (Aug 12, 2006)

Bucky...Then I'll have to call on the Seals..or take things into my own hands.


----------



## corazon (Aug 12, 2006)

Ah, I'm turning on the water jets so they pound on my back. What is Pepe making for dessert tonight? I'm in the mood for something chocolate and decadent. Maybe a molten chocolate something or another. Anyone else?  The sky is so clear tonight, look at all those stars and take a deep breath of the cool night air.

And bucky, rofllll! You crack me up! 





			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> now men, if we get overrun, just poke yourself in the eye really hard so it starts to tear...


but I'd watch out for Dove, if I were you.


----------



## Dove (Aug 12, 2006)

Looking for my whip now...or maybe I'll just cut a branch off of my tree...

Y'all better square away or you will make my list.

((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## wasabi (Aug 12, 2006)

With Dove here, we don't need the extra security.


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2006)

Alix feel  free to use the hose if you can't find your super soaker


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2006)

I think we're safe. Those boys are scared of Dove. I brought some more cinnamon buns for breakfast middie, want one? Extra frosting? Pepe, can you refill my coffee too please? Thanks so much.


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2006)

Alix I love you. You don't to ask me twice lol.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's a picture from the security camera of Tinkerbell patroling the boys' fishing area to make sure they are behaving and staying in their area .


----------



## Alix (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Jan, coffee and a cinnamon bun for you too? And we should toss Tinkerbell one of those dog biscuits ronjohn left behind the other day.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

It's the weekend, I'd love some cinnamon rolls with a mimosa, please Pepe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2006)

With the kobe beef all to ourselves over here, we don't miss the cinamon buns one bit. you should see what we're up to. You'd leave this pampered way of life in a New york minute.

Oh and ladies, have you ever heard the term, *INCOMMING! *Oh that's just such a monstrous water balloon*.*

And tinkerbell, well remember that special doggie biscuit we got over here? That viscious critter of yours seems to like them, especially when covered with au jus. 

And as for the protection that you ladies can put up for yourselves, I just happen to have some years of both Judo and Kuk Sul Won training under my belt. And as has been previously demonstrated, I may not ever hit a woman, but I've had to throw a few (on the mat during competition of course, or into a river, heh, heh, heh).

Don't forget us. Bye bye. Have fun with the forest-geen dye that was delivered to the hot tub via water balloon. It'll wear off in a couple of days. And remember, we tried to be nice. Ta ta. (Sound of young man running full speed while unable to supress howls of laughter).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

gw, send them a sumo wrestler to take out pepe.

that way, they can have their kobe beefcake!


----------



## Dina (Aug 12, 2006)

Ah, Dove???  Are the Seals around?  Sounds like we're being threatened here.  *Slipping into the tub, adding some aroma therapy bath salts...mmmmmmmm.*  

Brought you some lunch ladies.  Care for some chicken wraps and salad?  What vinaigrette would you like?  Pepe, would you serve us the margaritas now?


----------



## Dove (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes Dina..they are here and they won't let it be known just where they are.
They are the spooks of the night. They will keep us safe.
Dove


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

Pepe, Jose, Scott, Steve and the rest of the staff....thank you for making sure we have such a well guarded area.  Especially getting a shower curtain out to protect the hot tub from the green dye water balloon!  

I think I'd prefer appys instead of dinner this evening...maybe tapas?  Pepe could you make a few pitchers of sangria?


----------



## amber (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry I'm late ladies, I've been painting all day, and I sure do need a dip in the hot tub. I'll have a white wine please guys, whoever is available to do so. Brrr it was chilly here today, this water feel so good right now.  So glad one of you ladies thought of putting up a shield from the water balloons!  Oh and can I have a tapa too please?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey ladies! Call off the hairy fish eaters (seals, get it? Fish eaters, furry, Ok, bad pun.) I'm carrying a white flag, and am bringing back a very lovable Tinkerbell. Now don't get up. I just want to talk, no funny business. I was just trying to get you ladies active. I mean, how can you just sit around in a hot tub for days on end? Don't you get board. I just couldn't do it. I'd go nuts. Go to my post and see what's available to you at the lake. You won't be able to resist.

Of course, you'll have to behave yourself. After all, it is the "He-Man, Woman Hater's Club" campsite. We will not allow any re-arranging of the camp, or tidying things up. You can only come during the day, and only if you promise to be full of energy and vitality, and willing to become as a child again, without fear, anxious for adventure and good times.

We have something to offer that you won't find in a hot tub, pampered by sissy-boys. Read on and you will see what I mean. Oh, and if you don't want to come, that's Ok too. We'll just have to be more creative with our guerilla tactics. I mean, two seals against several creative geniuses. They may know how to guard agains ordinary mortals, but...

This could be yours:  Oh ladies, my lakefront campsite lives in cyberspace, where anybody can be anything they want. I've got my 21 year-old body back. And I don't require glasses anymore. Plus, I've got all the knowledge and wisdom of 50 years in that 21 year-old body.

 Now, do you want to stay whatever age you are over at Mudbug's tub, or do you want to get whatever body type you've always dreamed of having over at the lake, with the built in skill to particpate in any activity you may have dreamt about over the years? Not only do we have the lake, the boat, and several personal water craft, but there's a ski-hill with a perfectly groomed 2-mile intermediate level slope about half-a day's walk from the shore-line, where the temperature never dips below 26 degrees. And the run-off from the slope provides a white-water-sporting paradise, not to mention some great fly fishing action. We also have mastered the sea-monster rodeo circuit. Ken is our current champion, having ridden the Lock Ness monster until it was thouroughly broken. It is now a favorite ride in a pre-school petting zoo. But when he first lassoed it and climbed on, well it was right up there with the exploits of that tornado riding legend of the old west, Pecos Bill.

 Oh, and we have some of the best cooks from DC at our site, and our own version of an "Iron Chef" competition going on. And we need a mixed-gender group of judges to sample everything from competition chili, to this amazingly creamy New York cheesecake that's covered with a velvety chocolate ganache and freshly sliced strawberries.

 Hey Bucky, how's the Kobe Beef comming along?  Is it ready to go on the fire yet?  I've got the portabellas and morrels washed.

Well that's it. So what'll it be, more guerilla tactics and your own kobe beefcake (that would be pepe, you know, simple eye candy, looks good but doesn't satisfy anything), or real men? Come join us, and my wife, and have the time of your lives.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North                 __________________
"There is no success outside the home that justifies failure within the home."


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 13, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Wow, what an accident.



He likes to do things thoroughly!! The ambulance guys said at the time if he hadn't been wearing proper riding boots he would have lost his foot, it was a messy compound fracture where he ground off part of his tibia on the road.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 13, 2006)

hmmmmm,...... i'm tired just reading weed's post........please pass the pitcher of sangria


----------



## Dina (Aug 14, 2006)

Been a long day ladies *slipping into the tub* and I sure could use a nice warm soak.  Got you some nice white wine and chocolate covered strawberries.  Help yourselves.  

Who said we ladies don't have our 21-year old bods?  And boy, do we get our workouts too!  Isn't that right ladies?  BTW Weed, would you send over your chili and cheesecake?  Pepe and us ladies would be delighted to gobble them all up.  Heehee


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 14, 2006)

These strawberries are delicious Dina, can I have a freshly squeezed orange juice please Pepe?
My 21 year old body exists only in photos and my memories!!!! I think though I'm probably more comfortable in my own skin now at 30 something than I was then anyway


----------



## Claire (Aug 14, 2006)

When I left Florida, I thought I'd miss my swimming pool the most.  In reality I miss the hot tub more.  Thank you for giving me a virutal hot tub.  Right now,  in my imagination, my husband has bloody marys and champagne on ice.  I'm leaning back in the tub and feeling that stress leave my shoulders.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahhhh thought I'd never get here!  Been cleaning all day!  Pepe, something smooth and soothing please.

Ladies have you noticed that while we're quite content here the fellas keep mouting assaults of one sort or another?  Excellent protection Mud!

I have a hankering for artichokes tonight...after I have a few sips and a wee nap!

Oh!  Thank you Pepe

Cheers everyone!

2 in Or


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2006)

Man I have a headache today! Can one of you guys rub my neck for me please? And no libations for me, got to work later. I'll just have a coffee for now. Anyone here today? I can't see for the steam.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm just exhausted, too.  I've done more this morning than a Marine. 

Pepe, bring something with a straw.  I'm too tired to hold a glass.


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Jan. Some days are just like that aren't they? I need some food now. Whats on the menu here today?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 15, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Anyone here today? I can't see for the steam.


 

can't you smell me?? i made pesto today, i smell like a hugh basil bush, want some pesto


----------



## mudbug (Aug 15, 2006)

(sinking up to my neck in lovely warm bubbling water) aaaaaahhhhhhhhh

beth, take a quick shower and jump on in with us.    Could we have your pesto with some nice angel hair pasta?  Or would y'all prefer something else?  

Pepe and company will be more than happy to start the stockpot boiling.  It's still cocktail time for me, so I'm gonna wait a bit and think about what else I'd like the chef to whip up.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 15, 2006)

*clap clap clap*

Oooh, look at that beautiful cake that Pepe is bringing in for HarborWitch and my birthday! Don't catch your hair on fire, Jose, Pepe's sleeve is on fire.

Who wants cake?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 15, 2006)

I do!!
I do!!
Please!!  After you though.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 15, 2006)

Mmmmmmm!  I love it  

Please pass the cake around, Pepe.  Another flute of champagne everyone?


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2006)

Jan is it your birthday today? Did I miss that? Salutations to you and Harborwitch. And thanks for the neck rub Steve, I feel nearly human again. No champagne for me, got to dash back to work. I will however have a wee nibble of that cake...


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually it is tomorrow...but I can celebrate for 2 days!


----------



## Alix (Aug 15, 2006)

Heck, celebrate for at least a week! *pass the cake please*


----------



## jkath (Aug 16, 2006)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
so THIS is what happens when I go to Vegas: you start the party without me!
That's okay, because I brought you all some gifts:
a relaxing CD
perfume for all of you
candles that burn for 5 days at a time (they smell like white flowers too)
this amazing moisturizer that makes you look radiant
freshly made butter croissants

I've also brought along "Queer Eye"s Carson Kressley, who will be bringing us all clothing from Ralph Lauren's fall line

Oh, and these new drinks I've been sipping on: iced tea with lemon and a shot of the best brandy. I've even put little parasols in them.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2006)

did i just see one of the fab five chasing goodweed around with a parasol?


----------



## jkath (Aug 16, 2006)

Indeed you did, buckytom.

You may want to stick around - Ted Allen will be making one of his famous dishes in a few minutes. However (looking around), there may be someone watching, so, just in case, put this on (Hands bucky a lovely flowered chiffon dress with matching pumps). Hey, if Jack Lemmon can do it, so can you.
Oh, and here's a tea with brandy for you.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 16, 2006)

"why, thank you " (in homer falsetto)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2006)

Goodweed, with cat-like reflexes quickly spins, and brushes aside the parasol with his right arm while grasping the starched lapel of his attaker. He uses his opponants inertia against him as continues the spin into the classic judo throw, Horiah Goshee (sp). Goodweed throws the unfortunate, parasol wielding bodygaurd through the air and into the pool, and then executes a perfect forward somersault and comes to his feet. In spite of themselves, the women laugh and clap their hands in appreciation of a well executed throw. The attaker swims to the pool's edge and climbs out. He shakes Goodweed's hand and says, "Senior, I salute your fighting skill. I must take lessons from you." and walks back to the house for a change of dry clothes. Goodweed takes three running steps, does a front-flip, lands on the run and salutes the hot-tub as he makes his escape. The women hear a valiant, "I'll be back!" as he sprints from the property, and into a waiting Porsche, Turbo Careera GT and speeds away.

"Who is that Goodweed?" sighs one of the women breathlessly.
"A real man, a man of the That greatest Greatest Lake far away in the harsh North Country, where only real men can survive." answers another.

Hey, this is a virtual world. I can be whatever I want.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

> Hey, this is a virtual world. I can be whatever I want.


 
Amazing that you mentioned that...whenever I look in the mirror to fix my makeup after getting out of the hot tub, I see the identical face and body of Gisele looking back at me.


----------



## Alix (Aug 16, 2006)

OK you guys, you just made me spew coffee all over the monitor! Cut that out! 

I'm slipping in for a little relaxation, I think I may have strained my knee a bit at work last night and I have a few bruises too. Phooey! *slipping into the water* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Jkath, these candles are lovely, thanks.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 16, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Goodweed, with cat-like reflexes quickly spins, and brushes aside the parasol with his right arm while grasping the starched lapel of his attaker. He uses his opponants inertia against him as continues the spin into the classic judo throw, Horiah Goshee (sp). Goodweed throws the unfortunate, parasol wielding bodygaurd through the air and into the pool, and then executes a perfect forward somersault and comes to his feet. In spite of themselves, the women laugh and clap their hands in appreciation of a well executed throw. The attaker swims to the pool's edge and climbs out. He shakes Goodweed's hand and says, "Senior, I salute your fighting skill. I must take lessons from you." and walks back to the house for a change of dry clothes. Goodweed takes three running steps, does a front-flip, lands on the run and salutes the hot-tub as he makes his escape. The women hear a valiant, "I'll be back!" as he sprints from the property, and into a waiting Porsche, Turbo Careera GT and speeds away.
> 
> 
> "Who is that Goodweed?" sighs one of the women breathlessly.
> ...


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL, Weed.  OK, we can give as good as we get.  I'll start.........

Scott and Steve, hovering protectively, are all taut attention.  Mudbug, of the luxuriant hair, creamy complexion, and with well-toned muscles in all the right places, casually ignores their concern and executes a perfect jackknife dive off the diving board into the pool.  She surfaces, swims quickly to the side of the pool, and is out in a flash, all dripping magnificence.    Scott and Steve catch their breath.  Pepe almost stumbles with the tray of drinks he is carrying.

"Hi, girls!  Anything happening?"

"Not much."


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine would've been a true story 25 years back.  Ha!

Seeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Joke's on you, baby.  So would mine.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

GOODWEED!  Wake up!  You're dreaming again and your snoring is ruining our sunbathing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2006)

Go ahead.  Ask my Sensai, oh, what was his name?  It was so long ago that I've forgotten. 

Or Ask Bill about the time I flew my motorcycle off a 30 foot high cliff while dirt biking.  He's my witness.  Now did he move back to Detroit?  Hmmm.  I lost track of my best dirt-biking buddy 30 years back.

Well, that settles it.  You'll just have to believe that every word that issues from my mouth is uncolored, unbiased, and unadulterated fact, because I said it.

And did I ever tell you the story about how I almost went over Niagra Falls, on the Canadian side?  My wife can let you know if that one is true.   
Ahhhahahahahah.

Oh ladies...  Quick, RonJohn, turn on the ice-water!  I told you I'd be back.  (2 inch fire-hose at 75psi with a fog-nozzle sprays a 15-foot diameter circle of ice water onto the women in the hot tub.  Men seen taunting the women to try and get them back, laughing until they almost fall over.  Women looking very angry, ready to severely hurt said men.  Men turn the nozzle to solid stream and push emerging women back into the hot tub as they try to climb out.  Women's body gaurds are all on break for ten minutes.  Horseplay continues for about three minutes.  Men run to the hot tup and jump in, knowing that they got the girls' adrenaline rushing and expecting a good wrestling match in the water.)

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of teh North


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, girls, get on your workboots! I'm here with a team of workmen and a large backhoe. If we all work together, we can build this fence* by sundown.

(*the fence in question would be to keep out the boys....well, except for those cabana boys, the waiters, the dj and those we just like to look at.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey!  That means I'm in, with this studly 22 year-old body that I'm sporting these days.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 17, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> If we all work together, we can build this fence* by sundown.


 
Psst... Hey Goodweed!

What do you say right after sundown, I put this this brand new keg of margarita fizzies on OUR side of the fence? 

Don't tell the gals though!!

   

John


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

WHAT???WHAT??? I won the 5 million dollar lottery?????????Here's $100 bucks and come join us if you want to.  I would prefer that in 50's and 100's if you don't mind-----Hmmm---what would the water displacement be on that, King Midas???


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 17, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Psst... Hey Goodweed!
> 
> What do you say right after sundown, I put this this brand new keg of margarita fizzies on OUR side of the fence?
> 
> ...


 
Well my freind, I don't personally use alcohol, but I'll certainly help you party the night away.  I'm sure the smell of the barbecued lamb, waifting accross the hot tup will drive 'em nuts.  And I'll bring some of that new cologne that makes the women crazy, you know, like the one in the TV comercials that has all of the young women climbing over themselves to get to the guy wearing it.  In our cyber world, the stuff actually works, and the girs can't resist.  Moo hua hahahaha.  

Oh, and bring the other guys, and I'll bring some good rock 'n roll.  I know this band...  You may have heard of them, Nickleback (of course I only know them in our cyber-world ).

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2006)

OOh hey I like Nickelback. But I'm staying in the jacuzzi. I like it much better.


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Psst... Hey Goodweed!
> 
> What do you say right after sundown, I put this this brand new keg of margarita fizzies on OUR side of the fence?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Middie! Help me with this long straw!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 17, 2006)

I brought a hose.  We can get it into our container.


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2006)

Jkath it's not one of those swirly straws is it ?


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh! Jan, you read my mind!
(and middie, if I'd have thought of a swirly straw, I would have used it as a pea shooter for the boys!)


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2006)

Wouldn't that make it harder to spit them out ?


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

yep - I meant I'd GIVE it to the boys...heh heh heh

So, who wants some of my lemon meringue pie?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll take a slice!  Nice to see ya Jkath.
Hey.. can I have a lemon drop drink to go with that?


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

hmmmmmm...try this one - it's one of my faves:

Sugared rim in a tall glass, with fresh lemonade and vanilla vodka, over ice. Cherry on top.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

ok!  Yummy!   That's good!  Nice and refreshing.  Just what the dr. ordered.

Thank you!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2006)

and the doc ordered 2 for me.....

hey, has anyone seen Michael, our new hairdresser? I need a cut and color.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

If you mix up the dye...I'd be willing to put it on for you... I've only had one of your lemon drinks.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd love a slice of pie. I'll help myself while Pds is doing your hair.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 18, 2006)

Any pie left?  Right after I eat it, I'm gonna climb up on that massage table and have Sven work me over.  Sven, please pay particular attention to my feet, please.  

Is that country music I hear wafting over from the lake?  Let's turn up the secret microphones I had Scott and Steve install and listen in.


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi ladies!  I need a quick swim in the pool to cool me down, then I would love a massage as well.  Feet, arms, legs, back, neck, shoulders, head..a head massage is so relaxing I could fall asleep.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Have a nice nap Amber and when you get up... I'll have a batch
of oatmeal cookies warm from the oven for you.


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

That massage was fantastic!  I couldnt fall asleep because of that delicious aroma of oatmeal cookies.  Thank you dear pds.  It's been ages since someone has cooked anything for me.  These are yummy!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Would you like an ice cold glass of milk?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 18, 2006)

It's been an evil day for me.  I would love a massage, someone to peel my shrimp, a champ with raspberries and a little oj and someone to distract me with charming repartee.


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Would you like an ice cold glass of milk?


 
Yes please!


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> It's been an evil day for me. I would love a massage, someone to peel my shrimp, a champ with raspberries and a little oj and someone to distract me with charming repartee.


 
Lie down on the massage table hun, I'll ask one of the guys to come around with shrimp, and champagne.  Do you want any dipping sauce with your shrimp?


----------



## Constance (Aug 18, 2006)

Tell ya what, Amber, I have shrimp  and Asti Spumante...which is the same as champagne, only from Italy. Is that good enough for a massage, or do I need to bring strawberries and orange juice for a mimosa?

By the way, if you all had been in my hot tub about 10 years ago, I'd have already served you hors d'ouevres, Margaritas, Fever Water, Jello Shots, and fruit from "The Whale", and when you got out you'd be looking at smoked pork and turkey, all the sides, and lots of desserts. 

Unfortunately, the hot tub and I are both slightly the worse for wear now. But there is still fun to be had at our house. 
You all bring a dish, and be prepared to pitch in.


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds good to me constance.  I think it was half baked that wanted the shrimp and champagne, with oj and berries, and a massage.  I like your menu idea though!  But since this is mudbugs hot tub, we have all been bringing a dish and have the cabana guys helping out   Watch out for those lake guys though!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 18, 2006)

You mean the 'loony lake guys'  ?  I'm feeling better already and I think that we all could surprise Mudbug by bringing appys and special cocktails....bless her heart, it's so sweet of her to share the hot tub! 

I have an idea!  Let's arrange a cooking lesson with Anthony Bourdain.  I met him at a book signing and I tell you what...........he oozes sex appeal.  Gives me HOT cold chills just thinking about him.  Whoop da de do daw!


----------



## amber (Aug 18, 2006)

sadly he doesnt do much for me, but hey Im up for a cooking lesson!  If he has personality, that works for me


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 18, 2006)

Amber, I don't give a flying fig about movie stars or rock stars....no celebrity ever turned me on. UNTIL I met Anthony Bourdain.

He's got something. I don't know what 'it' is but he has 'it'.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2006)

Over at the lake, we've got more of it.  And what do you want to learn how to cook?  I can taylor my lessons to whatever you are interested in, form virtually any kind of food, to building your own micro-light aircraft.  And if I don't personally know how to make the dish you're looking for, and yes, there are a few things I don't know how to cook, then we have several guys here who can fill in.  Between us, there are few things we can't expertly make, including ice-cold water ballons and a launcher capable of tossing them accross the lake with pin-point accuracy. 

But we're past that.  We couldn't hardly get a rise out of you pampered ladies.  But we could compare notes about cooking, or whatever else you might find interesting.  And we'd be more fun than a celebrity chef anyday, right boys!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2006)

Half Baked, I completely understand - about the 'it' thing.
PS - I just got a memo - Mr. Bourdain will be here momentarily. *sigh*

I've asked if he can teach us foods from all the many countries he's visited. However, I'm hoping he begins with some dessert. I'm needing sugar!
PS - did you see my hair? Pds did a great job!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 19, 2006)

hey halfbaked, glad you are feeling better.....and since I do not watch tv, I've haven't a clue who any of these names are on this and other threads .  But with all the time I save not being in front of the tube, you should see what all I have cooked up....I'm bringing warm chocolate chip cookies with oatmeal and walnuts and lotsa cold milk, some fresh cheeses flavored to your specifications and a tomato and chicken salad.  I'm hoping you all can fill in with some adult beverages .  This has been so nice, thanks mudbug, I hope we haven't been too much of a bother.  Looks like we did a good job with the fence, can't even see the built in balloon catcher .  Maybe we can cruise over to Connie's next?


----------



## luvs (Aug 19, 2006)

um, hello? may i join you? i brought snacks- they're calorie-free. my mascara is rather waterproof. wanna borrow?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 19, 2006)

*walking in dressed as a woman*
*using high pitched british voice*

Hi ladies Im new in town..... ahhhhhhh just passing by really.  
Wanted to check your prices and look around. Can anyone help me?
*taking out camera and snapping pictures discreetly*


----------



## Dove (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm back girls..Had to fly home for a few days to check on DH. That noise you heard was the "Chopper" landing. I have ordered my Yacht to anchor out close by sometime tomorrow. My Captain is ol whats his name that was on Bay Watch..I just call him sweetie...The boys won't be able to pick on us out there since the water is Shark infested. There is a swimming pool, hot tub, bowling alley, a gym and a movie theater on board. Stay as long as you want..food and drinks are plentiful. The staterooms are gorgeous. 
Y'all come.
Dove


----------



## wasabi (Aug 20, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *walking in dressed as a woman*
> *using high pitched british voice*
> 
> Hi ladies Im new in town..... ahhhhhhh just passing by really.
> ...


Dove, I'm so happy you're back. There's this really ugly "woman" that needs to go to the wood shed.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2006)

Bucky, RonJohn, you boys ready? I got a NAUI Certification so I can get the air tanks filled. I've got Rocket brand split-fins for each of us and 80 cubic-foot, 3000 pound aluminum tanks. And they've got the sweetest regulators on them. You'd think you were free-breathing above water. And they don't free run if you accidently spit them out. We'll adust the Mae-Wests to hold us at a 20 foot depth. That'll get us to the boat and back a few times. Did you bring the chain-mail shark-proof suits and the diving masks?

Ok men, let's go show some women what real men can do.

Oh and ladies, it's true.  Though I haven't done it in many years, I scuba dive.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wasabi (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stop right there you guys with the Mickey Mouse wet suits. This is private property of Mz. Dove and our instructions are shoot to kill. Bruce is very hungry, so come on in, the water's fine.*


----------



## Dove (Aug 21, 2006)

Atta girl Wasabi..you tell them.

I did forget to mention that the boat is surrounded by mines. We girls do want our privacy !! Tan lines are not wanted by some of us.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2006)

Goodweed flies in on a helicopter and steps from the aircraft sporting a top-notch fedora and a pair of perfectly fitting Khaki Dockers with a salmon colored shirt and brown tie.  His sunglasses are Carerras of course.

"Hello ladies.  I am Officer G.W. North, of the Great Lakes Norths, and am the ranking member of the international tanning police.  I am here judge possible contestants for the new hit tlevision series, "The perfect Tan" Which is to be aired on ABC for ten weeks next summer.  I will be looking closely at each of you, watching for color uniformity, and for the lack of Tan Lines.

The women will be expected to cooperate, be gratious, and treat me and my helpers, RJ, and BT with the utmost respect and dignity.  Oh, and I like my bone-in rib eyes cooked mediur rare over natural charcoal with grilled portabellas on the side. .


Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it just me or are the mosquitos getting a LOT bigger?? 

Coffee and donuts ladies?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 21, 2006)

boy do i REALLY need to work on my tan lines    , i usually do not let this happen to my body, try to be more careful with the tan, but this season it just got away from me



my legs, perfect tan for the most part   , except the tan stops precisely 6 inches above my ankles

don't you just HATE looking like a farmer?


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2006)

LMAO! Hey beth, I know EXACTLY what you mean! I had the worst sandal tan this year! My feet were this beautiful bronze with two perfectly white stripes! And my tan was perfect to midthigh where my shorts hit. Have to make sure all my shorts are the same length or I look like a complete weenie.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 21, 2006)

Get Pepe to kiss-'em better for ya.  He'd be good at that. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Aug 21, 2006)

Make room for me please. This week hasn't even started yet and I need a massage.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 21, 2006)

Manfred, please bring Middie anything she wants...quickly please.  There's an empty massage table right here, sweetie.


----------



## amber (Aug 21, 2006)

Manfred  I've missed a new man member apparently.  I just need a soak in the hot tub, I have a huge headache.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *-DEADLY SUSHI-*
_*walking in dressed as a woman*
*using high pitched british voice*

Hi ladies Im new in town..... ahhhhhhh just passing by really.  
Wanted to check your prices and look around. Can anyone help me?
*taking out camera and snapping pictures discreetly*_



> Dove, I'm so happy you're back. There's this really ugly "woman" that needs to go to the wood shed.


 
Hey! No ones perfect.    Now I need a bikini wax. Step aside ladies!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Hey! No ones perfect.   Now I need a bikini wax. Step aside ladies!


 



i'm thinking i'm gonna give you a pretty wide berth........


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 22, 2006)

Manfred is the new butler...right off the plane from England. 

btw, that new lady has an adam's apple and is very hairy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh Ladies.  At the lake, we're roasting up some corn to go with my award-winning baked beans.  Allen is smokin' a pork butt and I got a turkey barbecuing on the Webber.  We got Cheesecake, and Audio's banana bread cooking.  You go ahead and stay on the boat.  

Hey Ronjohn, you brought the stuff for the s'mores, great.  Too bad the women are stuck on that boat.  I hear there's a real Nor'Easter brewin'.  Those babies can stir up 20 foot breakers with no problem.  I shure hope they have their sea-sickness pills with them.  Oh, this log cabin will be so warm and dry during the storm.

I wonder if Deadly Sushi is getting good pictures, heh heh.  I made a brief attempt to get on-board as a bikini inspector, but was shooed away.  But that's Ok.  I got my wife here by my side, and some good freinds, and a warm camp-fire.  Life just doesn't get any better than this.  I'm tired of tormenting those snobish women over there anyways.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Aug 22, 2006)

There's those pesky mosquitos again! Shoo! 

Morning all! Or afternoon depending on where you are. I am a bit tired today, I am sick of working evenings! Sheesh, I simply can't sleep in so I feel like I live in sleep deprived world. Thank goodness for this lovely little oasis Mudbug created for us. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....I'll have a butter pecan latte please Pepe, and maybe the teensiest wedge of shortbread. Aaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi, girls!  Just back from a brief hiatus negotiating long-term contracts for our better staff.  We have some new employees who will whisk you back and forth from Dove's yacht to the mainland here.  

Dove, I also arranged for a Coast Guard inspection of the yacht and everything is A-OK there too.  The CG guys wanted to know how to join the staff, but I told them we have no openings at the moment.

As a special Sunday night feature, we are screening several movies around the hot tub this evening.  I selected the first two, but the other ladies are welcome to suggest other titles for next week and beyond.  Cary Grant fans are particularly invited to provide input.

Tonight's features include "When Harry Met Sally" and "Sabrina." Pepe will be coming around shortly to take your orders for drinks and custom pizzas.


----------



## lulu (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey, I know I am still fairly new around here but can I join in?  

I love animals (I am an equine scientist and have Siamese cats) I have Nail Polish (Chanel- Rouge Noir or Pirate...take your pick I always share!) and I have a basket of these Italian crossaints I have been raving about, and my own famous lemon almond cake, and a crate of Champagne for the Hostess's fridge....?

Did anyone think of electrifying that fence over there?


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm...lulu, what a lovely basket of goodies! Thanks for sharing. As to the fence, we'll have to ask Lady Mudbug about that. I personally find these bug zapper racquets work well to keep down the pest problem 

Hey, what kind of Siamese do you have? Apple heads or the other? What points?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome, lulu, and your nail polish too. We are pretty well insuated from pests, as Alix noted, but one never knows when one needs more firepower, so we will keep your kind suggestion in reserve.


----------



## lulu (Aug 28, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm...lulu, what a lovely basket of goodies! Thanks for sharing. As to the fence, we'll have to ask Lady Mudbug about that. I personally find these bug zapper racquets work well to keep down the pest problem
> 
> Hey, what kind of Siamese do you have? Apple heads or the other? What points?



Thank you Alix and Mudbug!

Alix, I have what in UK are called mordern classics....so halfway between an applehead and a "typey/extreme" cat.  I have two girls, sisters, called Panache and Nougat.  Panache is chocolate point and Nougat is blue point.  While I am on the continant, before we return to live in UK I am going to get two more girls with European lines and return to UK to breed the occasional well planned litter of cats.  I'll probably stay fairly classic with them, but go slightly more typey!  I like healthy cats best....even though some of the really typey ones are simply beautiful I would be wary of breeding to close the the edge of health!  Panache and Nougat are my babies, as I don't have "pink points", thank you for asking about them!

Mmm Mudbug, your staff serve the best drinks...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys. I got these Ragallo-wing hang gliders. Notice the dull, dark-grey fabric. It's a special rip-stop nylon, very lightweight and strong. These babies are designed with tufts on the trailing edge, like an owl's wing, to make them absolutley silent. I have a guy who can launch us from his C-140, at about 2 in the morning. And I've got these special low-velocity paintball guns that shoot soft, non-painful paintballs. I'm thingking that the fence needn't be a problem.  We'll just fly over them.

 I mean, after all, we've tried to be civil, even invited this group of snobbish women over for some of the best food going, and to take part in grand adventure. I say we now use the guns and some serious super-soakers. 

Half you guys take on the camp, and the other half, well, we've still got the scuba gear for the boat. And I've got this wicked hot sauce we can spike their drink mixes with. I mean, we're a bunch of fun loving guys who just wanted a bit of fun, and we get treated like a hostile nation. So, if we're going to be excluded, I say we crash the party. Who's up for this?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Aug 28, 2006)

hi, gals. i brought a tray of assorted glittery polishes in pink, red, etc.


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2006)

I see Sushi headed to the wood shed now. I guess he received my "invetation"...I better take the shortcut so I can be waiting for him. He will rejoin the guys a better person.

Girls, should we offer a truce to the boys..If they promise to behave we can all have dinner together tonight.. I am having Lobster, fresh Scallops and Shrimp flown in this afternoon. They should land on the Yacht around three o'clock. What do you think?? An Olive Branch or a big   .
Dove


----------



## jkath (Aug 28, 2006)

Lulu, your kitty is so cute, the nail polish is just right....but where are the goodies? Did everyone else eat them up?

Ladies, I need a long soak.......and a drink. Anyone have any brandy nearby?


----------



## middie (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi guys. It's been a long tough week for me. Make room fo rme please. Here Jkath I grabbed a bottle of brandy for you on my way in.


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks so much, middie!
It will do wonders for my cocoa.

Hey, you've got to try this banana bundt cake I made - it's got sour cream in the recipe. yum!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe it would be a nice gesture to invite the boys over for dinner tonight, especially if it would cut down on those pesky mesquitoes.

errrh, I ate most of lulu's goodies, sorry , they were so good, thanks lulu for bringing them and glad you could make it!  but I did bring some of Connie's fresh apple cake, if you would like a piece...


----------



## lulu (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't worry jkath, look, I had some more crossaints sent and I'll bring more cake next time!

Your banana bundt is very, very good....I might just have another piece.  This hottub is truley amazing, have you noticed that even with all this excellent, highly colorific food about we are all looking pretty amazing in are swimming costumes!

I am ok with supper with the men, just so long as they don't want to borrow our nail varnishes


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I am ok with supper with the men, just so long as they don't want to borrow our nail varnishes


I think Sushi already did......
PS - I posted the banana bundt, in case you guys want more.
 and, I think the reason we all look so gorgeous is because of the oxygen bar that Lars installed for us. (so nice of him to 'forget' his t-shirt)


----------



## jkath (Aug 30, 2006)

Sven! I need a massage!!!and a cheesecake!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 31, 2006)

The Lake Boys are certainly welcome, but I thought the whole point was for them to get away from us womenfolk and enjoy manly brotherhood.  

So guys, here's the ground rules:
No water balloons (you know who I'm talking to) unless we are in the mood for a little battle
No annoying the staff
No disparaging remarks about the decor
No Speedos, unless you look like one of the staff
Realize that this is our haven and and y'all are only temporary guests


----------



## Ken (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a quick question....has the tub been cleaned since you guys jumped in?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 31, 2006)

What nerve! After we sent a very nice invite. We are ladies.........we are clean. When the guys leave, we'll have to sandblast the tub.


----------



## jkath (Aug 31, 2006)

Ken, the tub is a Gugenheimer7000XL. It cleans itself daily. 

I brought some orange blossom bath gel to put into it .....
...................mmmmmmmmm! smells good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't know 'bout you guys, but I'm not quite ready to sit down for pleasant tea.  If the women want to come over to the lake, and enjoy some real food, and real manly-man company, complete with adventure, then they are welcome.  But I'm not gettin' all gussied up and civilized just yet.  I'm tellin' ya that the hang-gliders and scuba gear is gonna be a whole bunch more fun, even if we were to give up on harrassing the hot-tub women and their sissy-boy servants.  Besides, I think I'd rather sit in the shack and play a game of pool, or spades with you guys, and play the music just a bit too loud.  But it's your choice.  If you want to just lay around in a hot tub and get a pedicure from some goofball wearing a speedo, be my guest.

I'm headin' back to the he-man-woman-haters shack (you know, that 4800 square foot, two-story log cabin with cable tv(only manly channels allowed), a pool table, a premium air-hockey table, a card table, a fridge full of your favorite beverages, USDA-Prime rib-steaks, all beef hot dogs & brats, and a proper restaurant grade gas stove to cook them on).  I might just have to jump into the canoe and do a bit of fishing.  If I catch any, I'll take the little beauties over to the hot-tub for the women to clean, heh heh .

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous.  When I actually owned a hot tub/jacuzzi I never had as much fun as I'm having reading this!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2006)

Goodweed, my dear man, it is precisely because most of us spend our days dealing with real "manly men" that we like to be waited on hand and foot and have pedicures from handsome and silent men. 

Hi ladies, its a gorgeous day here, I made raspberry margaritas and have fresh salsa and hot chips.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah, dear Alix.  Always ready with the perfect explanation...........

It's cold and rainy here (leftover Ernesto), but I believe I will have me one of those margaritas and some chips.


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2006)

Well let me send you some of my sunshine. Its lovely here today. Not too hot. Ahhhhhhhhhhh! This water feels nice. *pushing the floaty tray loaded with goodies to mudbug* Help yourself. Sounds like your day was interesting...isokinetic sampling? Yeesh, glad I wasn't proofing THAT document.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 1, 2006)

*grabbing floaty thing loaded with goodies with suddenly highly flexible big toe*  thanks.  Sigh.  My day was not interesting, but yes, I learned new terminology.  

Actually it was in the service of doing us all some good.  (get ready, now I'm going to bore you).  When you are blowing up bad old munitions with bad chemicals inside them (think WMD), it's good to know if the blow-up thingie will contain all the bad gases.  Part of the technique of checking for this is known as isokinetic sampling. End of lesson.

Pepe, another round, please.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 1, 2006)

> Actually it was in the service of doing us all some good. (get ready, now I'm going to bore you). When you are blowing up bad old munitions with bad chemicals inside them (think WMD), it's good to know if the blow-up thingie will contain all the bad gases. Part of the technique of checking for this is known as isokinetic sampling. End of lesson.



Thank you mudbug.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 1, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Pepe, another round, please.


 
OK, I really need to slow down when I read! I read that as peepee instead of Pepe.  

I have a platter of bite sized turtle cheesecakes with a brownie crust here, anyone care for some?


----------



## Ken (Sep 1, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> OK, I really need to slow down when I read! I read that as peepee instead of Pepe.


 
I told you the tub needed cleaning.....


----------



## jkath (Sep 1, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Actually it was in the service of doing us all some good. (get ready, now I'm going to bore you). When you are blowing up bad old munitions with bad chemicals inside them (think WMD), it's good to know if the blow-up thingie will contain all the bad gases. Part of the technique of checking for this is known as isokinetic sampling. End of lesson.


 . umm. okay, yeah. Like, I totally knew that, eh-hem.

Alix, these chips stay so warm in your floatie-hotplate-thingie. Nice!

Can someone make me a frosty beverage?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 1, 2006)

> turtle cheesecakes


 
*coming in dressed in sun dress using british accent*
with REALLLLL turtles? yuk!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Sush, Dressing all perty like is getting to be a habit, huh?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 1, 2006)

*speaking in high pitched voice* 
Im not sushi! Im a human female! Ah! SO rude. 
Now where is my lemon shot with a little umbrella?


----------



## jkath (Sep 1, 2006)

sushi, take off that ridiculous dress and put these on
(hands sushi some overalls, work boots and a hard hat.)
Here are the keys to the tractor. We need a big fence.
Knock yourself out.


----------



## middie (Sep 1, 2006)

You gotta give Sush an A+ for effort though lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 1, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Goodweed, my dear man, it is precisely because most of us spend our days dealing with real "manly men" that we like to be waited on hand and foot and have pedicures from handsome and silent men.
> 
> Hi ladies, its a gorgeous day here, I made raspberry margaritas and have fresh salsa and hot chips.



Ah, I suspect that you understand the "Hollywood" version of the real, manly man.  Let me explain the "Goodweed" version.

1. A manly man is confident in his abilities, but understands that he has limitations as do all living people, and understands the need for humility, which of course allows him to listen and learn.

2. A manly man understands that he is not the be-all/end-all of the universe, but merely another human who not only wants companionship, but requires it.

3. A manly man understands fully that a marriage is an equal partnership where both parties, male and female put the needs of the other before their own needs.

4. A manly man, though at some times a playfull rascal, loves to spread happiness, and assist in times of need.

5.  A manly man is the man who takes on life with passion and vigor, who would rather ride horesback with a broken leg than sit on a couch all-day watching TV.

6. A manly man has Faith in something greater than himself.

7. A manly man is true to his word and exhibits honor in all of his dealings, every minute of every day. 

8. A manly man knows fear and pain, but does what must be done in spite of it.

9. A manly man knows how to admit failure, defeat, and sorrow when circustances require it of him., But he tries very hard to suceed.

10.  A manly man admits his mistakes, and is not afraid to say "I'm sorry".

11. A manly man is absolutely faithful to his wife and family.  She and the children are first in his life.

12. A manly man is honest in his freindships.

13. A manly man is a happy man.

14. A manly man is organized, and at the same time, enjoys spontenaity.

15. A manly man says "I love you." to his wife often, and means it every time.

16. A manly man is mortal, and makes mistakes, and just sometimes, needs a kick in the gluteous maximus to straighten him out.

17. A manly man knows how to cook!

And the attributes go on.

Now who would you want to be in the company of, a manly man, even if he throws the occasional soft snowball, or water balloon, or do you want to hang out with the paid help?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2006)

Goodweed, love your list and my husband exemplifies each and every attribute to their fullest. You did forget a few things though. Farting, belching, scratching come to mind. Not that ANY of *our* "manly men" would DO any of that!  

Also, I am not a fan of camping of any sort as my family will tell you. Roughing it for me is a hotel sans room service. If there isn't a flush toilet I'm not interested. They'd punt me off Survivor first night when the whining got too intense for them. 

So...this lovely refined atmosphere suits me to a tee. AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Coffee and raspberry danishes this morning ladies. Sven, could you work on my neck please and maybe my feet later?


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2006)

Alix, are you sleeping? You look so relaxed, but poor Sven's hands are in carpal-tunnel meltdown, I think. Maybe he should take a break.

Did you see the flyer someone put up on our fence? The "What Not To Wear" squad is coming............to the men's side! ha!


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2006)

*snort...wiping drool off face* What? jkath, is that you? Where did Sven go? Whooo...I feel LOTS better now.


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2006)

You look very happy, Alix. Sven is soaking his poor hands in a bucket of ice water.
Care for a blueberry daquiri?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm dropping off some Patron Platinum Blood Orange Margaritas for everyone.  They will be in the fridge when anyone needs one - just shake 'em up first!


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2006)

*shake*shake*shake*shake*shake*

....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!........................

thanks, elf!


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2006)

Ooooooooooo orange margarita here please! I think there might be some salsa and chips leftover from yesterday in the fridge too. I made one of those mexican layered dips with cream cheese, guacamole, salsa, bacon, olives, cheese and refried beans if anyone wants that too.


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2006)

ummmm, fridge is empty  
(okay, so I got hungry at 3am....)


----------



## amber (Sep 2, 2006)

Check again jkath. I've been out shopping all day, and you ladies will find a nice surprise in the fridge.  I bought lobsters, clams, mussells, new potatoes, corn on the cob, and blueberry pie. Someone needs to cook this because I'm pooped from the shopping.  Anyone up to it?  I know it's getting late, but hey, it's a holiday weekend so we can all stay up late right?  Who's got the beverages?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 2, 2006)

Allright men.  When the light turns green, we'll be over the drop zone.  You did so very well in your hang-glider training.  Got the water balloon bombs ready?  What's that, 1 minute to drop zone?  Thanks Jack.

The swimmers radioed in that they're on deck and hidden, and that they're undetected.  They have the super soakers filled with green slime.  I'll jump first.  The rest of you follow me in.  There's gonna be some suprized ladies tonight.

There's the light.  As soon as the rear loading ramp is lowered, we go.  One, two, three, seeeeeeeya over the hot tub.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ken (Sep 2, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I made one of those mexican layered dips with cream cheese, guacamole, salsa, bacon, olives, cheese and refried beans if anyone wants that too.


 
Wow, you can still have bubbles even when you turn jacuzzi jets off....


----------



## jkath (Sep 3, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> Wow, you can still have bubbles even when you turn jacuzzi jets off....


 
_Ken, remove thyself from the hot tub._

Boys, sorry to ruin your surprise attack, but we've all relocated to the kitchen. 

Amber, I've started with the blueberry pie and it is marvelous! Is that a sour cream layer on the bottom?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 3, 2006)

Pie? Did someone say pie?


----------



## lulu (Sep 3, 2006)

It isn't just pie its beautiful pie.  I love American pies - this is my first blueberry pie ever!  

Now, I have with me this time some beautiful little Sicilan marzipan fruits, dig in Girls.  They are delicious, but such works of art that it's kind of hard to take the first bite....


----------



## jkath (Sep 3, 2006)

Michael, feel free to have some pie. Lulu, the marzipan fruits are amazing....but they're too cute to...............*chomp*.....I guess they're not too cute to eat!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 3, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Michael, feel free to have some pie. Lulu, the marzipan fruits are amazing....but they're too cute to...............*chomp*.....I guess they're not too cute to eat!



Blueberry Pie!  Hey! how come MIchael gets blueberry pie.  I'll be good, honest.  Now if you'd said blueberry pie in the beginning, well, all of this misunderstanding would have been avoided.  Any seedless raspberry pie around.  I'll contibute an authentic Key Lime pie that's to die for, and a New York Cheesecake with ganache. 

I'll even make up some fo my egg rolls with pineapple sweet & sour sauce, and maybe some tempura shrimp with lemon sweet & sour sauce.  Whadaya say?  Is it a truce?  And I promise not to lecture, just laugh, be hospitable, and make myself somone great to have around (though that's what I was trying to do before, just in a different, more playfull way).  Oh, and I've been an animal lover since birth.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

Well why didn't you say that in the first place Goodweed! Bring on the cheesecake and egg rolls. Heres some blueberry pie, and theres some saskatoon pie too, much better than the blueberry. Come on in, the water is fine. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! (I made the pie with splenda just for you  )


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2006)

Alix, you're a peach.  And I promise, I'll be a good boy.

Here's that key lime pie I promised.  It's made with real key limes and is so very potent, yet ballanced.  And the Cheesecake came out great.  The ganache is made with a combination of semi-sweet, and premium milk chocolate, with a beasutiful cream blended in.  See how smooth it is?  Wait 'till you taste it.  And for being so gracious, I brought this oversize pecan pie.  I tried it for the first time last fall and swore I would never make it again as it was just too tempting for me to stay away from.  So please keep it away from me.  But I promise, it's a phenominal recipe.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

I know you will. A little whipped cream on that pie for you? *fwoooooooooooooosh* Oops. Sorry Goodweed!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2006)

alix, i know gw talks a lot, but i think he's diabetic. all of that sugar in the whipped cream will make him go into shock. did you have to spray it in his mouth?

i'm not giving him cpr, no matter what you say. it's like the guy that gets bit on his you-know-what by a snake.
doc says you're done for.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

It was an ACCIDENT!! And I made it myself, itsthe sugar free stuff...he seems to be doing OK, look, he's smiling.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodweed? You OK? Sorry about that! Hey, do you have the recipe for that pecan pie anywhere? I am looking for a good one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2006)

Strange, my wife did that to me during our first year of marriage. And my first girlfreind in San Diego (before I met my wife of course) girst got my attention by hitting me in the ear with a snowball while I was standing in a lift line at Snow Sumit ski resort in California. What is it about women picking on us docile, humble men?

In any case, maybe I deserved that for all of the tricks in the last week or two. And I'll give you this truly grand recipe. 

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Ken (Sep 5, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And my first girlfreind in San Diego (before I met my wife of course) girst got my attention by hitting me in the ear with a snowball while I was standing in a lift line at Snow Sumit ski resort in California.


 
I have a similar story about Alix...except her aim was a little....how shall we say...lower.    .  And then there was the time she pushed me in front of a snowplow at Lake Louise.....


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> I have a similar story about Alix...except her aim was a little....how shall we say...lower.  . And then there was the time she pushed me in front of a snowplow at Lake Louise.....


 
You have two lovely daughters...I don't think the snowball did any permanent damage. And hey, it was cold, which would have helped with taking the pain away! And the snowplow driver missed you!

OK, enough of THAT. I have some reese's bars I need to get rid of, any takers? I'm brewing a pot of jasmine tea too.


----------



## Ken (Sep 5, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> You have two lovely daughters...I don't think the snowball did any permanent damage. And hey, it was cold, which would have helped with taking the pain away! And the snowplow driver missed you!
> 
> OK, enough of THAT. I have some reese's bars I need to get rid of, any takers? .


 
Everyone just back off, they're mine! See ya in 3 1/2 hours Cutie!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 7, 2006)

Yay! just noticed that someone gave this thread a 5-star rating.

Quite right, too.  Thanks, whoever you are (probably Goodweed - he's a little envious of all the luxury over here).

Lotsa Barolo wine and some lovely cheeses here tonight, ladies.  Get those dinners on the table for the family and then ditch them for the tub.


----------



## Dina (Sep 8, 2006)

And boy do I need a soak tonight Mud!  Have been running around all day with kids to/from school, football practice, soccer practice and ice skating rink.  Pour me a glass of Barolo, would you please?  Ahhhhhh, this feels nice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 8, 2006)

Nope. It wasn't me giving stars away. The only stars I ever gave were to 5 & six year olds in a Sunday School class I taught, you know, the little sticky stars that you put on their cute little foreheads. I'm just not a guy who enjoys a lot of luxury. I find it boring. I like spontaneity and action. How do you think I stay in such great shape (at least in cyberspace). I still love to go faster than is sensible down snow covered hills, and ride in fast boats, on fast motorcycles (but only on trails and in the sand pits. I am a law-abiding citizen) and fondly remember the dugout canoe ride down a wild river in the Phillipines, the Navy Jet ride, with acrobatics (that pilot was glad he had barf-bags on the jet ), and a few rides where I was towed behind a hot smowmobile that you wouldn't believe, and if you had seen them, would wonder how I'm still alive.

Life has been exciting for me for fifty years, from climbing and falling out of trees, to organizing my communities first cardboard sled races, and riding the first piece of cardboard down the hill, surfboard style, standing up all the way.

Yes, I know I'm just a bit crazy (did I say just a bit?) I wish all of you could see videos of the hair-raising stunts I've been a part of. Have you ever skied on icy roads, towed by a moving car and wearing nothing but hard-soled shoes? It gets real tricky at 40 mph, especially if the ice sudenly turns to bare asphalt. And that ride on a single water ski (it was a toy calle "Snurfer"), with a rope attached to the front tip, standing up and going 200feet down the steepest side of the Big Pit gravel pit. I still am the only person among my peers that did that one .

There. I've given you a small sampling of my adventures. Believe me, I couldn't fit all of them onto a 200 page book. And if I did, no one would believe me, except those who shared them with me.

Now you know why only incredible food can draw me to your party, and then only for a very short time. I would find it extremely boring. Not that any of you ladies are boring, just that what you are doing wouldn't tickle my sense of, erm, adventure. But I tip my hat to you. If you like luxury, then your place is certainly the finest on the planet. It's just not my cup of tea. I commend you on your efforts.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 8, 2006)

Lou and I are off to the hot tub right now....   we nibbled on bits of this and that, had a few beverages, the moon looks gorgeous...

move over everyone, here we come.   We have more beverages with us, and the peach upside down cake is sitting in the dining room.  Go help yourselves.


----------



## Dina (Sep 20, 2006)

I really need to come in here (even if it's virtually) and get a foot massage and a back rub!  *Slipping into the tub.*  Huh!!!!  Where are those wonderful waiters?  There you are sweetie.  Would you get me a glass of wine?


----------



## sattie (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I have been admiring the warmth, friendship, and the spoils, it is about time for me to come in and join you guys!  Err, um, gals!!!  So if one of ya can scooch on over for me, I would like to join ya!!!  And I would like a glass of wine too when you bring Dina's!  

OHHHH, I can do massages too, I learned from the best!!!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 21, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh, sattie, can I get a message when I get back???  I am about to blast off for three days of poking around dusty ole libraries and will surely enjoy a massage then. Yes, there certainly is room for you.  Have fun and see yall when I get back!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

Vera, Dina and sattie, come on in - the water temp is perfect with just the right amount of bubbles, as you probably already know.

Weed, we all admire your exploits past and present, and don't mind if you find our pastime boring.  We have plenty of adventure outside of this hallowed tub, but we all need a sanctuary where we can kick off the high heels of motherhood, careers, chauffering kids, and cleaning up after (insert nemesis here).

In this idyllic setting, we are free to indulge ourselves in any way our pretty little heads want to wander.  So there.

I believe I am quite ready for a nice evening of being waited on.


----------



## Dina (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah Mud!  Don't we all (mothers with or without careers) need some pampering?  It's so relaxing to just sit down alone, with a glass of wine, and come in here for a bit and relax.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

I hear you, Dina.  I submit that the guys need pampering too and that we are quite happy to oblige when necessary, but as I said way back when Goodweed started this whole thing - sometimes it's best just to be with your own kind.  

Nothing against the other species of humankind, just fact.


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiya! 
I've got a headache, so I think a soak would be just the thing I need. That, and perhaps some nice music. 
I brought my little ceramic fragrance oil heater thingy. I put pumpkin pie scented oil in it. What do you think?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

perfect, jkath.  Shall we put on a little Kenny G or Michael McDonald just to gross out the guys?


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

oooooooooh! I'll take both. Put them in this CD changer. It'll also hold 10 more. Letsee.........I wasn't planning on bugging the boys, but since you came up with such a fun idea...............how about Enya? And maybe this ABBA CD too. hee hee. 
(singing)*Dancing Queen...................*


----------



## Dina (Sep 21, 2006)

SLIPPING INTO THE TUB. Hi Ladies! Nice to be here with you all. Alright! I have to brag! I'm FINALLY being pampered. Took kids to Walbangers burgers, met hubby there and shared some beers (stress relievers), hubby bathed our little one and is working on homework with our other son, daughter and her friend are doing dishes and me, sitting on the couch watching a movie. Life is good sometimes and they are true blessings. Ahhhhh! This warm water feels great.


----------



## sattie (Sep 21, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, sattie, can I get a message when I get back??? I am about to blast off for three days of poking around dusty ole libraries and will surely enjoy a massage then. Yes, there certainly is room for you. Have fun and see yall when I get back!!!


 
Absolutely, would be glad too!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

let's see, more music.........Anita Baker, Nora Jones, Diana Krall, Eva Cassidy (notice a trend here?)

I'll save the Michael Bolton Greatest Hits CD for when the boys try to crash the party.


----------



## Dina (Sep 22, 2006)

Keep going Mud...Gloria Gaynor, Donna Summer, Tina Turner....


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't care what anyone plays since i'll have my earplugs on.  It's been a whole week of Mondays and I am going to be gracious sometime next week.

Don't worry, I've arranged for catering and a mobile bar.  My goal is just to reach my hand out and have one of the staff hand me exactly what I want.

Please someone....I need a puppy to cuddle with.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

oooh yes, Tina!  OK, more...

Rita Coolidge, Joni Mitchell, Aretha of course, Annie Lennox, Bonnie Raitt (we're trending into the louder girls....),


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

Great music, ladies!
Mind if I get extra loud? I need to get my Friday mojo going. I brought Pat Benatar.



			
				Half Baked said:
			
		

> Please someone....I need a puppy to cuddle with.


Here ya go, dearie:


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2006)

Hit me with your best shot.  OK, a little louder then..... Gretchen Wilson, Janis Joplin, Chrissie Hynde, Bette Midler 

(cute puppy, jkath, but we may need to cover his ears if these girls holler any louder)


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

Cover his ears? Heck no - can't you hear him howling along to Bette?
I think he likes it!

Hey - wanna play some show tunes too? I think that'll keep the boys away all weekend!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 22, 2006)

I love the pup, thanks Jkath...and the music is perfect.  Aww the baby dog is asleep.  


 How 'bout some 42nd Street:

In the heart of little old New York,
You'll find a thoroughfare.
It's the part of little old New York
That runs into Times Square.
A crazy quilt that "Wall Street Jack" built,
If you've got a little time to spare,
I want to take you there.

Come and meet those dancing feet,
On the avenue I'm taking you to...

Come and meet those dancing feet,
On the avenue I'm taking you to,
Forty-Second Street.
Hear the beat of dancing feet,
It's the song I love the melody of,
Forty-Second Street.

Little "nifties" from the Fifties, 
Innocent and sweet;
Sexy ladies from the Eighties, 
Who are indiscreet.

They're side by side, they're glorified
Where the underworld can meet the elite,
Forty-Second Street.


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

Lemme get mah dancin shoes on!


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a sucker for show tunes...my mood has changed already!  

Thanks.


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, it's officially Friday night - (6pm here)
Fill your glasses and have some fun!

"I got chills....They're multiplyin'.
And I'm looooooooooosin' control.
'Cause the power you're supplyin'....it's electrifyin'!


----------



## Alix (Sep 22, 2006)

Better shape up...
Cuz I need a man, 
Who can keep me satisfiiiiiied
Better shape up...


Wine anyone? Got some lovely merlot going on here.


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2006)

"you're the one that I want.
ooooh, oooooh ooooooh, _honey_."

I know I'm allergic to most wines, but dh got me a bottle of one of the only ones I can drink so I'm having it over ice..........yum!
*clinking glasses with Alix*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep, you're right. Your music would certainly drive me far away. But I don't care. Last night I had the opportunity of a life time, at least for me. My eldest daughter and her husband purchased a combination birthday present for my wife and I, tickets for the double-billed live concert of "The Guess Who", and "Grand Funk Railroad". Now you have to understand, that though these bands were very big back in the late 60's and early 70's, they were exceptional at what they did. My wife loved the first show by the Guess Who, while I've been a Grand Funk fan for most of my life. The Grand Funk Railroad was originally comprised of Mark Farner - lead guitarist and primary singer, Mel Schaffer - legendary drummer and singer, and Don Brewer - aka Doctor of Thunder bass guitarist. These three men had incredible energy in their heyday. Mark Farner has been replaced and the new lead singer has all of the energy and a set of pipes like a 20 year-old Mark Farner. Mel Schaffer did a 10 minute drum solo that was every bit as incredible as the live drum solo he did in Detroit at a live concert back in 1969. I was completely blown away. Add to that a competant keyboard artist and a new lead guitarist that played such amazing rock, faithful in every way, if not better than Farner's original work. At some points in the show, it brought tears to my eye.

Think of legendary songs like "I'm Your Captain (Closer to Home)", "Foot Stompin' Music", and the classic "Inside Looking Out". If you never heard Grand Funk concerts, or owned any of their albums, this won't mean anything to you. But if you have shared in that incredible energy born of men who could litteraly blow the windows out of Detroit's Cobal Hall, then you know how amazing the night was for me.

Gotta tell ya, the only band who could hope to affect me as much might be Emerson, Lake, & Palmer, again because they were the absolute best at what they did.

I love most types of music. And great composition coupled with true artistry, whether its Grand Funk Railroad, ELP, or Bach (Toccata Fugue in D-minor anyone?) leaves me speechless. And last night, I was overwhelmed.

Like I said, keep your hot tub. I need more excitement than that. I am a man of great passion, and require the perfection of a ripe tomato from my garden, or the screaming guitar of a great rock band, or the amazing creation of sound by a full orchestra. Give me a raging dirt bike screaming up a hill to steep to climb and I'll climb it. Give me the adrenaline rush encountered when missing a turn and heading into the thick woods at 40 mph plus, with only lightning reflexes and some luck to avoid slamming into 2 foot wide maples and elms. Or give me a piano fugue sone so skillfully and with such fineese as to take my breath away. That's living. And I'm going to live until I die.

So right here and right now, I'm saying to my Daughter and her husband, thank you for a grand evening, even though you will never read this thread.

And yes, I called and thanked her, and thanked her again.

You ladies in the hot tub, get out of that water, get dressed, and get together with the person who means most to you, and do something in real life, right now, something that will light your heart afire with excitement, something where you can touch or feel greatness. Do something spontaneous that will drive life into you with such force that it will burn into your memory for the rest of your life. Let the rush of adrenaline fill your senses with a quickening, so that every nerve of your body becomes super sensitive to all the world has to offer. And then, best of all, let that energy express itself in love with that partner you hold dearest.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> *clinking glasses with Alix*


 
Whoops! sorry about leaving you hanging there. I was watching Antonio Banderas "get his flirt on" in Take the Lead. Yowza. I'd love to dance like that.


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2006)

I haven't seen that....suppose I ought to netflix it?
I saw an absolutely mindless, plotless movie tonight. ugh! I want my 2 hours back! 

Hey!  Who turned off the CD player?


----------



## licia (Sep 23, 2006)

You ladies seem to be having a wonderful time. I'm going to have to see what all you've been up to, then I may join you.  Keep it up!


----------



## Dina (Sep 23, 2006)

We love it here Licia. Feel free to join us anytime; you will never want to leave. Care for some wine or a piña colada with Parrot Bay ladies? Just filled up the bar. Where have those waiters gone? Mud, are we getting a new crew?

I started watching "In Her Shoes" the other day but got to 10 minutes into it. Is it any good? I loved watching "Failure to Launch" and "The Wedding Date" (absolutely gorgeous date that woman has, huh?). I haven't graduated to Netflix yet so I'm a bit behind on the movies.

Let's keep the tunes going girls....anyone like Gloria Gaynor?


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2006)

"In her shoes" - Good movie, good lessons learned.
"Failure to Launch" - critics hated it, which is why I rented it. Like it a lot, and I can never get sick of watching Matthew McConahaghey (sp?)
"The Wedding Date" - like this one too. Debra Messing is adorable as is her "date". Cute.

Hey - Gloria Gaynor - crank it up.


----------



## Dina (Sep 23, 2006)

Once I was afraid, I was petrified
just thinking I could never live without you by my side.
But then I spent so many nights just thinking how you did me wrong
I grew strong and I learned how to get along and so you're back....


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2006)

"....from outer space
I just walked in to find you here with that look upon your face
I should have changed my stupid lock, I should have made you leave your key
If I had known for just one second
you'd be back to bother me......."

take it Dina!

---Remember this oldie but goodie?  http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic748.htm


----------



## marmalady (Sep 23, 2006)

Got room for one more?  I'll bring my brownies! 

Here's my deal this week - my son is having major surgery; our house is being sided, new windows/garage doors, foundation work, painting etc.  All in the next 2 weeks!!!

On a lighter note - any Grey's Anatomy fans here - seriously?


----------



## Dina (Sep 23, 2006)

"....so now GO, walk out the door
just turn around now, cause you're not welcome anymore
were'nt you the one who tried to____ me with your ___ (help me out jkath)
you'd think I'd crumble, you'd think I'd lay down and die.
Oh, no not I, I will survive!.....

Here's one for all of us ladies here: She's Not Just a Pretty Face by Shania Twain (sorry Alix, know you're sick of her).  http://www.cmt.com/artists/az/twain_shania/artist.jhtml Enjoy!


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope, Shania is all good here. (We've been listening to other stuff recently so I can handle it again)

Marmalady, you need Sven. Just over from Sweden he is a masseuse par excellence. *snapping fingers* Sven! could you come and work on poor Marm for a bit? She's a wee bit tense. And Michael, could you bring some of those lovely brownies over with some coffee? Thanks. Love the new staff mudbug.


----------



## Dina (Sep 23, 2006)

Coffee?  I was thinking of having some myself but it just tenses me up more.  Michael, a glass of wine, please?


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Well the coffe was some time ago. Its definitely cocktail hour now. I'll have a glass of wine too please. And could someone come and rub my feet? I've been making pies and appleasuace all day, I'm bushed.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2006)

On a lighter note - any Grey's Anatomy fans here - seriously? 
Yes Marm that would be me. Seriously.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, Middie, I knew there had to be someone else - we need to start a topic - seriously.  I only discovered it once last season; ran out and rented the 1st season DVD, blew through that, and then my son got me the entire 2nd season - all 27 episodes! - which arrived on Sept. 14.  Can you believe I watched them all!! before the new season started last night?!!! Am I nuts or what?!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2006)

Um...hello? Nuts? For watching Patrick Dempsey? I don't think so. I like the show, but we miss it all the time because it seems to fall at times when I am driving kids around.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Um...hello? Nuts? For watching Patrick Dempsey? I don't think so. I like the show, but we miss it all the time because it seems to fall at times when I am driving kids around.


 
Alix - that's what the little recording thingy is on the VHR!  Also, the video/DVD rentals should all have season 1 and 2 available for rental.

McDreamy - sigh.


----------



## Dina (Sep 24, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> "In her shoes" - Good movie, good lessons learned.


jkath
Love the move.  It sure teaches us to keep family close and dear, above and beyond anyone else.  I especially liked the last part when Cameron read the poem to her sister:

i carry your heart with me(i carry it in  
my heart)i am never without it(anywhere  
i go you go,my dear;and whatever is done  
by only me is your doing,my darling)  
     i fear  
not fate(for you are my fate,my sweet)i want  
no world(for beautiful you are my world,my true)  
and it's you are whatever a moon has always meant  
and whatever a sun will always sing is you  

here is the deepest secret nobody knows  
(here is the root of the root and the bud of the bud  
and the sky of the sky of a tree called life;which grows  
higher than soul can hope or mind can hide)  
and this is the wonder that's keeping the stars apart  

i carry your heart(i carry it in my heart) by E.E. Cummings


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Alix - that's what the little recording thingy is on the VHR! Also, the video/DVD rentals should all have season 1 and 2 available for rental.
> 
> McDreamy - sigh.


 
ROFL! VCR is recording Survivor when I'm out unfortunately.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 24, 2006)

*wasabi*

Have a great time in Mudbug's Hot Tub for Refined Ladies who are kind to Animals.

I am kind to animals - I have a Toy Poople named Jolie and she is a terror.

Everyone have fun.

Jill And Jolie


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2006)

Jill, we are even kind to critters like Jolie.  Come and join us in this pool of indulgence.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Jill, we are even kind to critters like Jolie. Come and join us in this pool of indulgence.


 
Mudbug;  It seems the ladies like their indulgences more than the men like the excitement and passion that is available in this life.  Again, I'm just the odd man out.  I see the world a bit differently I guess.  

But that's Ok, 'cause my family is passionate too.  You ladies have fun and relax in the cyber-tub.  It's a good thing.  Just remember, that though I will be a good boy, as you were kind enough to invite me in for some goodies a while back, there will come a time when I won't be able to resist a little playfull mischief.  Fortunately, that time is not now.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2006)

No problem, GW - we may look lazy but we are ever vigilant.


----------



## middie (Sep 25, 2006)

ROFL! VCR is recording Survivor when I'm out unfortunately

Alix alix alix... get another vcr !!! or a dvr. we can record 2 things at once on ours.


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

*Removing cover on hot tub, turning on jets, speed dialing "Catering to Your Whims"* Hello? Yes, we need some staff sent to Mudbugs hot tub right away please...We'd like one masseur, one bartender/waiter and one chef please...oh and one masseuse. Thanks. Pardon me? Oh yes, just send the bill to Goodweed of the North, and please, add a generous tip. Your service is always exceptional. 10 minutes? Perfect. Bye now.


*slipping in to hot tub*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! Just the ticket. I'm freezing. Anyone else here yet? This place is deserted.


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

*runs and jumps into hot tub*

now this is the life


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 6, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> *Removing cover on hot tub, turning on jets, speed dialing "Catering to Your Whims"* Hello? Yes, we need some staff sent to Mudbugs hot tub right away please...We'd like one masseur, one bartender/waiter and one chef please...oh and one masseuse. Thanks. Pardon me? Oh yes, just send the bill to Goodweed of the North, and please, add a generous tip. Your service is always exceptional. 10 minutes? Perfect. Bye now.
> 
> 
> *slipping in to hot tub*
> ...


 
Alix; I'm adding you to my will.  You will inherit all of my bills!  Now, I think I need to go deeply into debt.  The Porsche Turbo Carrera GT1 will look good in the new heated garage I'm going to have to build for it.  

Oh, did I mention that this is a living will, where I get to give the people in it their inheritance while I'm still living? 

Oh, send 200 lbs. of Kobe beef to Mudbug's hot Tub.  Just bill it to me.

My lawyer says we will be giving out the inheritances next Monday.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

WHOOPS! *crap ladies why didn't someone tell me he was watching!!* Did I say Goodweed? I meant um...mudbug of course. Send those bills to MUDBUG!


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

I had my eyes closed Alix. I'm sorry I didn't see him !!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 6, 2006)

yeah, send all the bills to me.  I'm spending big time this weekend anyway............it's just money, right?


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Yep, just money. Hey mudbug, I meant to mention to you that the full moon IS actually tonight...sorry. Hope the party goes well. Can I pour you a drink?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 6, 2006)

Sigh.  yes, dear Alix, you can definitely pour me a drink.  Here's my 5-gallon glass.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2006)

geessssshh, not much gets by that GW, would hate to have him for a dad. Don't worry bug, we'll chip in on the tab........yes, thank you for the drink, been working outside, gorgeous weather today, and I am ready to kick back...


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

*clinking bottles in search of the "good stuff"* Here's a Glenfiddich for you mudbug. Beth, what can I pour for you? I'm not sure what there is to eat around here today. Anyone see Andre the chef they sent over?


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2006)

Alix, some Glenfiddich would work quite well for me too, just a tad to start....well maybe more than a tad......

Andre is busy in the kitchen but just stuck his head out the window.


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

*clink, glug, glug, glug*

Hows this beth? 

Mmmmmmmmm something smells yummy in the kitchen, what does Andre have going in there?


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2006)

adequate , thanks Alix


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

CANNONBALL!!!! *ka SPLOOSH!!!*


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah, man, I just got in and you ruined my Carmen Miranda hair-do.  Crap.  Someone has to eat the bananas and the pineapple.  Oh, well, it's only fruit.

But, oh, this water feels awesome.  My poor aching bod needed some pampering.  Thanks.  Just had dinner but a huge (love the 5-gallon concept mudbug) glass of Dom Perignon champagne would be just about right.  Love champagne.  Actually, there's nothing like champagne and lobster.  Perhaps the chef could bring in a platter, not a plate of steamed lobster and drawn butter.  I think big.

Oh, and since I have to leave early, could the valet bring up my 1967 (fullly restored) Oldsmobile Toronado, gunmetal grey with custom top and interior, so I don't have to wait for a taxi?

Imigawd!  This is great.  I'm going to sleep like a baby tonight with all this pampering.  Thanks you guys!  Love ya'!


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry about the hair Katie, I didn't see you there. I thought that was a floating fruit tray. LOL. That was some gooooood champagne. I think Andre left us some lobster pate on those crackers you like...yep! Here want some?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Allen, Bucky, Buck, and RonJohn, you think they'll notice us.  C'mon.  We haven't pestered the women in a long time.  They don't even have the guards or gaurd dogs around.  Let's go.

"Cannon Ball!!!"  Envision four men canon-balling simultaneously into a large hot tub filled with relaxing women.

Oh this water feels great.  (Massive splashing toward the women, and food trays scattered asunder).  Don't worry 'bout the food ladies.  We brought corn on the cob, and brats, and know I don't mean th guys.  And for those of you with more refined tastes, I got liverwurst sandwiches on rye with strong swiss cheesesliced onion, and mayo.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

Notice you goons?  Of course.  How could we help it?

Oh, you wanna splash.  Fine!  (The ladies set up a huge thrashing toward the guys.  Arms flying and water going everywhere, especially on the guys.)   Ha!  Ha!  Ha!  Try to compete with a bunch of pampered, champagne and lobster filled women will ya!  Can't be done.  Take that!!!  (Lots more splashing.)

Oh, and as for the food, you call what you brought gourmet food?  What'd you expect to do, cook the corn in the hot tub?  Not a chance you bozos.

Hey, girls, let's see what we can do to refine these guy?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

How about an Etiquette School? 

 A charm and finishing school, a program that will show them how to present themselves with grace and charm.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> How about an Etiquette School?
> 
> A charm and finishing school, a program that will show them how to present themselves with grace and charm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 7, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> How about an Etiquette School?
> 
> A charm and finishing school, a program that will show them how to present themselves with grace and charm.



(Bucky's head pops up from the middle of the hot-tub)  Watch him ladies!  He's got a torpedo and he's not a fraid to use it! (girls squeel with laughter as little plastic torpedoes shower them from Bucky's two foor plastic subamarine).

Hey Bucky!  They said they're gonna send us to Charm school, you know, like in the Brawny Paper Towel Comercial.  I'm tellin ya right now, no charm school is gonna refine this Northern country boy.  And I know what guys from Jersey are made from, and it aint refined.

Let's give 'em something to complain about.  (All three men submerge and pull the ladies underwater by their ankles.  The women can't tell shere they will strike as they are hidden by the bubbles of the hot tub.  Guys pop up while the women try to regain their feet.)

Hey guys, there's ten of them, and only three of us.  Think we can hold 'em off?"

To be continued...

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh ladies.  I already know how to present myself with charm and grace.  I've even had ballroom dance classes.  I can tango, cha cha, foxtrot, waltz, and a host of other ballroom dances.  I can converse about nearly any subject in an intelligent and interesting manner.  I can speak perfect English, with nary a contraction, and certainly no double negatives.  And many are the young ladies I have charmed before selecting my wife.  But as for the sedate charm & grace life, that's just a bit boring most of the time.  It has its place, and that place is somewhere else.

So you see, the school would be lost on me, as I choose not to behave in a completely civil manner.

Bucky, Ronjohn, I have the liverwurst, brats and such locate on the patio table.  Shall we dine?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2006)

When we have liverwurst and brats we do not "dine," we EAT! Let's have us a proper feed and show these wenches what it means to be sated!
Buck


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2006)

Holy crap! I leave for the day and come back to find the entire patio trashed! You boys get back here right now and clean up this mess! If you don't behave better than this we will have to put the razor wire back up! *Grumbling as she starts sweeping up all the napkins and brat detritus*


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll go get the garbage bags, Alix!  They have the manners of wild bears.  This place is just nasty. 

*picking up tons of beer bottles, wrappers, plates, glasses, silverware.....*


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

Glasses, silverware?????? 
Who in the world uses them????????

Buck


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

Geez, Alix, they trashed the place. They've strewn charm and gentility all over the place. (Katie picking up a bit of slimy sliced onion.) Pew! And, look, they've even made all our cute little rubber duckies float upside down. Poor babies! Look what those barbarians did to you. Alix, do you think razor wire would be enough?

My, oh, my, Half Baked, look at the pile of yuck you've scooped up? Why are you cleaning that mess up? Let's get on the horn and get the goons over here who made this mess? Where's the phone?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Ahem.

Katie and I have consulted.  Alix and Jan, please stop cleaning.  We have help for that.  We are going to "decorate" the lake site.

Doilies are going down on all the tree stumps they park their rageddy behinds on.

"Lilac Mist" air freshener is going in their outhouse, along with pink polka dot ruffled curtains.

I've let a dozen clipped poodles have their run of the place, with strategically placed bits of meat to ensure that they never leave.

Wait until they try to drink the beer in that keg.  It's got a secret ingredient even ronjohn never tried.


----------



## Anne (Oct 8, 2006)

*I haven't been here long, but this is such a nice way of meeting you ladies.  The water is just the right temperature, and I love these birds of paradise you have floating on the surface.  So tropical!   Pepe, how kind of you to offer!   Is that my mai tai?  What a way to spend a Sunday!    *


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> Katie and I have consulted. Alix and Jan, please stop cleaning. We have help for that. We are going to "decorate" the lake site.
> 
> Doilies are going down on all the tree stumps they park their rageddy behinds on.


 

Oh, mud, beautiful job. I'm so excited!!! I just ordered the perfect 10-man tent for the guys. They're going to LOVE it. It's the latest Barbie one and is the most fabulous shade of pink.  It comes complete with pretty sleeping bags and everything. The advertisement said it was an "EZ Set-Up" tent, so that means even the most Neanderthal of them can put it up. Isn't that great?

Oh, hi, Anne! Glad to have you join us. Please excuse the little mess. We had an _incident_ here the other night with some of the guys. We'll be back to normal real soon. But do enjoy your mai tai. I think I see Pepe bringing it now.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, Kathie, how thoughtful to provide shelter for them.  Let's also give them some Ken dolls.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

Watch it, muddie.  Between the Ken dolls and the fiddling with karma you're treading on thin ice.  You don't want to know why they call me "Tidal Wave" do you?
Buck


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Bring it on, baby.  I've got my floaties on.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, but I'm bringing my friend, Sue Nommy.  (shhhh - Katie doesn't know about her yet).
Buck


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, mudbug.  Thought I'd come back.  I could use some warm water.  Looks like Anne had to leave.  Boy, the place looks a lot better.

Tidal Wave, huh?  I don't think Buck is going to be a bother any time soon.  Look at those guys.  They're really struggling to put that Barbie tent up.  I think they're all going to be busy for quite a while.  Geez guys.  Read the directions.  Why is it guys never ask directions?   

Ah, this water really feels good.  What has the chef prepared for us tonight?  Has Andre prepared our drinks yet?  I'm a little thirsty.  I think I'd like a Galliano stinger.

Your floaties are darling!!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Buck, darlin' - you are mistaken.  I am positive that Ms. Katie knows every little thing.  It's only cuz you guys are so sweet in so many other ways that we tolerate your cute little attempts at distraction.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2006)

Guys; I know we wanted to mess with the girls, but we shouldn't have left the place a mess. I was always taught to leave a place in better condition than how I found it. Wadaya say we treat them to some good cookin'? I know we all have skills, let's make 'em sonething special. I'll ask my wife what she thinks we could do to make up for that mess, within reason of course. Did you see that tent they sent over? Gotta hand it to them. They do get creative sometimes. And RonJon, your little skit about having problems puting it up was priceless. You could have fooled me with that one.

They never even saw the cabin.  Great camoflage work guys.  Good job. 

Now for the food planning; I'm thinking shrimp concktail for starters, followed by chicken fajitas with sliced avacado wedges. Help me figure else what we should bring to the party.

Who's gonna tackle desert?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Oct 9, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> They never even saw the cabin. Great camoflage work guys. Good job.
> 
> Now for the food planning; I'm thinking shrimp concktail for starters, followed by chicken fajitas with sliced avacado wedges. Help me figure else what we should bring to the party.
> 
> ...


 


And, ya, like we never saw the cabin. Sorry buttercup. One of my sons was a marine and he taught me well. Nice try.

Shrimp cocktail, CHICKEN anything? Oh, please. In the words of Clara Peller, where's the beef?! You're going to have to do better than that. Seafood, yes. But not something so mundane as shrimp. Start talking lobster and we might have a discussion.

Adequate first effort. You guys can do better. Hmmmm!


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey ladies. *dragging herself up to the hottub* I tell you I ache in places I never knew I had. Who knew coughing could be so painful? *hack hack!* 

You know mudbug, I like the looks of this place, new security (very nice indeed!!), new chef, new servers. Looks good around here. That chef looks rather familiar though. I wonder if he makes a nice cheesecake???? 

Did I tell you what I did to the boys as payback for the mess here? I licked all their utensils. Did I mention how sick I've been? I also licked every bottle, can and opener I could find. I saw someone over there prepping dinner a while ago so I know SOMEONE is going to have some germs. THAT will teach them to trash our place.

Oh Mr Chef? Could I have some raspberry topping for my cheesecake please? *Goodweed, that a fake mustache you're wearing?*


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, Alix, nice to have you back and I'm happy you're feeling better.

I'm glad you weren't here to see the carnage. You would've been sicker. I love your "licking" payback attack. Subtle, invisible and sneaky, sneaky, sneaky! I like sneaky.

We pretty much had to get a whole new staff because they were so appalled at the mess and the guys' behavior that they just up and quit. But, you're right, I think that's Goodweed trying to spy on us.

I think the other guys have sent him here to do some recon work on what we might be up to next? Bad, bad boys!

We hired a special dessert chef who specializes in cheesecake just for you. He's already whipped up a doozie of a raspberry cheesecake with a divine raspberry coulis. Hope you like it!

Oh, boo hiss! I thought I saw Buck lurking in the bushes over there. I thought I had him occupied at home putting a box of frosted flakes together. I told him the box with the tiger on it was a puzzle.  I figured it would keep him busy for a good long while. The goofball probably ate the stuff instead. I'm going to have to get more creative with his distractions.

Oh, that cheesecake looks divine. I'll join you with a piece. Yum!!!!

Wonder if anyone of the other girls will join us. It's really comfy here today!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Wonder if anyone of the other girls will join us.


 
NO. I'm feeling too lowdown and mean today to join in.  Maybe I will take a walk over near the lake and think me up something rotten.


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey mudbug, maybe we could sic your daughter and her crew on the boys???

Katie, that cheesecake chef IS Goodweed if I am not mistaken. Y'know though, he is behaving himself and he really DOES make a divine cheesecake so I'm going to let him stay. I sent Helga the Health Inspector in there to keep an eye on him to make sure nothing "unusual" goes into any of the food.

mudbug...here's your vat of whiskey, bottom's up girl. Trust me the day will look better thru the bottom of that glass. And get rid of that tablecloth, its ruining your 'do.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Helga the Health Inspector is a grand idea.  We don't want any licked spoons...or worse.

Ah (slipping down into the comforting, bubbling water), this feels awesome.  I slept funny on my right shoulder last night and this might be the ticket to help it feel better.

Oh, by the way, we won't have to worry about Buck for at least an hour.  He just left to go to his monthly city council meeting.  I saw the agenda and it looked like there were enough items on it to last at least that long.  You have any idea where Bucky and Ronjohn are?  They were part of the mayhem, too, if I remember correctly.

Glad you like the cheesecake.  I think I'd like another piece.  Oh, something to drink?  What goes with raspberry cheesecake?  Champagne.  I know I sound like a broken record.  Fill 'er up!  Ahhhhh!  That's bass!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh Mr Chef? Could I have some raspberry topping for my cheesecake please? *Goodweed, that a fake mustache you're wearing?*



Fake mustache!  I'll have you know that this mustache has been shaven once since I was 20 years old.  It's older than most of the people I work with.

Oops.  I've given myself away.  But know this ladies.  I may like to spash around, and pull the occasional prank, but I felt bad about the mess.  There is no hidden agenda here.  I just wanted to make up for things getting out of hand.  That's just the way I am.

And Alix, shame on you.  I would never stoop to giving another person an illness.  That's just mean.

You will get your cheesecake, and it will be the best that I know how to make.  But I was willing to do much more in the line of cooking until I found out that you purposely spread that cold around.  Now, when I'm finished with the cheesecake, I'm going back to the He-Man-woman-Hater's Club and make some good chicken and dumplings for the men.

And I will expect and apology. (Muttering to himself - Germ warfare.  She used germ warfare against us.  No wonder most women prefer the company of men.  At least our pranks are harmlress...

...Well, maybe we were a bit rough on them.  They were just trying to relax.)

OK girls, a simple apology will be sufficient.  I won't even tell the guys where their cold came from.  But you must promise to never do anything like that again.  And if you make that promise, I promise never to instigate shenanigans against you.  After all, your are my freinds, and are usually absolutely incredible people.  Maybe we can all learn from this.  Maybe I took things too far.  But maybe you did too.  I say that we all bury the hatchet and get together for a grand feast and celebration, with dancing, music, a luau (sp), and maybe a good ghost story or two around a blazing bon-fire.  whatcha say?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

OK girls, a simple apology will be sufficient. I won't even tell the guys where their cold came from. But you must promise to never do anything like that again. And if you make that promise, I promise never to instigate shenanigans against you. After all, your are my freinds, and are usually absolutely incredible people. Maybe we can all learn from this. Maybe I took things too far. But maybe you did too. I say that we all bury the hatchet and get together for a grand feast and celebration, with dancing, music, a luau (sp), and maybe a good ghost story or two around a blazing bon-fire. whatcha say?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North[/quote]

Alix, mudbug...Does this litte syrupy apology seem a little suspicious?  And, the fire thing?  I'm not so sure.  It might be my suspicious nature, but I think they're up to something.  Remember Buck in the bushes earlier?  Hmmmm!


----------



## Buck (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi ladies.  I'm back.  Want a bite of my tiger?  He's cute, isn't he?  Just a bit crunchy, but cute.  Don't splash any water on him.  He likes milk better.
The last puzzle Katie gave me to do said 5-7 years on the box and I completed it in just TWO WEEKS.  Pretty good, huh?
Goodweed told me to come over here and distract uhhhh ENTERTAIN you until he's done doing whatever it is he's doing.  This is such a cute tiger.  I think I'll name him Hobbes...


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

BUCK!! Give me a great big kiss!! *SMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOCH*

Goodweed, you're right, this was a particularly virulent strain of...I dunno. I'm sorry. Don't use your utensils until you sterilize them. And YOU get the apology because YOU saw the error of your ways. I'll even invite you into the hot tub if the other girls agree (gotta vote y'know). Oh, and here's a little present you might want to offer Buck *handing Goodweed some Cold FX*, he's going to need it. He came over here plotting again so all bets are off. No Geneva convention here.

Hiya Katie, I'll have some champagne, I think that would be just the ticket to soothe my throat. Oh, I should warn you about your husband...he might need some chicken soup in a couple of days. Sorry Katie! I forgot YOU would be the one looking after him! *forehead slap*


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, Alix.  I tried to communicate to you from Buck's site, but he caught me and I just got out by the hair of my chinny, chinny, chin, chin.  Whoa!  That was a close one.   

Yeah, well, I have ways to handle Buck when he feels icky!  Never mind.  He's never figured out my secret.  No kissy, no huggy, no...  Whatever, you get the idea.  And don't let the "tiger" thing get to you.  He's always trying to prey on everyone's hearts.  It's still just a box of sweet cereal.

Oh, mudbug, glad to see you stayed.  I know you were out of sorts, but isn't it nice to lollygag in this hot tub and be pampered?  Nothing's better!   Have another drink!  Bottoms up!!

More cheesecake, champagne,


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, I ache all over. Its amazing what a workout your abs get from coughing. *sinking into the tub* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Oh Pierre, nice to see you too, could you be a dear and bring me a cup of China White tea please? And some madeleines? Thanks so much. 

Anyone else here this morning? Want to join me?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 11, 2006)

> China White tea please And some madeleines


 
Oh, that sounds so nice.  It's nice to see the area cleaned up.  A whole lot has gone on since I've been here, on the day of the 'MESS'.

Goodweed is doing the talk but I'm wondering about where he's going to bury the hatchet...and why don't we have the bonfire at their place in case it gets 'out of control'.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2006)

Pierre! More tea and madeleines please! Thanks. 

I'm not a big bonfire person, but I think if its going to happen it should be over there. I'll stick around here and "guard" the tub.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 11, 2006)

Ah! (Slipping into the warm water.)  Hi Alix, Jan.  It started out sunny at my house this morning but, now, it's clouded up and gotten breezy.  Gave me the incentive to hit the hot tub.

Yeah, it looks really beautiful here since it was cleaned up from, as you put it, Jan, the "mess."  I'll bet those guys had lovely rooms when they were growing up.  Oh, I guess I said that wrong.  They haven't grown up yet, have they?

I know what you mean about G'weed.  As I said yesterday, I'm a little suspicious.  Good suggestion about the fire, too.  Definitely NOT here.  I know what a pyromaniac Buck is, which is even more reason to have it at their place.

How's the tea and the madeleines?  I think I'd like some chai and an ooey-gooey sticky bun.  Do you think the chef has any in the kitchen?

Boy this water feels good!  (Slipping down until the water is at chin level.)


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..snort! *wiping stuff off chin* Whoa, I fell asleep in here! Awwwwwww, Pierre tucked a floaty ring around me, how nice! Big tip for you. Girls, I'm done in, heading to bed for the night. Ciao.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 12, 2006)

Whoa, Alix, you really are relaxed!!  You make me want to get that loose.  How do you do it?  Please share your secret.  You look so comfy that I think I'm gonna have to get out, too, and go home to my nice cozy bed.  Ahhhh!  Phooey!  I'm about to doze off.  Is there a law about "sleeping and driving," because I certainly haven't had anything to drink!

Night!  Night!  Sorry that mudbug didn't join us.  It was SO relaxing.  I think she'd be "washed" of her grumpy mood.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 12, 2006)

Boy, no one has refilled the tub lately!!!!!! It was suggested that I post one of these pics here  (thank you Snoopuss!!). Hope y'all enjoy!!!! BTW, got plenty more of my favorite band if y'all want me to post some!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)

I need a soak and a neck rub...where are those sweet boys? 

After working on my MasterCook and really getting it organized, it won't open my personal Appetizer cookbook.  MC says that it can't find it.

I'm turning up the bubbles!


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooooooooo Jan. I would be unhappy about that one. You need some wine. *glug glug glug* Here.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)

*glug glug glug glug glug*

Actually that sounds good!  Heading to the frig.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, y'all.  Mind if I join you.  I sure need some relaxin' after what I just did.  Stabbed a 'possum to death on my front porch with my Sabatier chef's knife.  Son of a b**** has been annoying my outside kitties and eating their food for months.  Finally cornered the sucker and took him out.  Dang things sure have tough hide.  And, no, don't anyone suggest recipes for cooked 'possum!

I'm a wreck.  Where's the scotch?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Katie, that's quite a coup.  I bet your kitties are making a banner that says, "Mom's the Best".


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 12, 2006)

OK ladies I just came into the area and I see you all in the tub - I sure could use some good company and relaxation - I have some champagne and choc. covered strawberries - Think you can find room for me???


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 12, 2006)

Jump on in...just give your drink and appetizer order to Manfred. If you need a massage, call Sven over. 

If the boys come over, set the dobermans loose!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 12, 2006)

HALF Baked... THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH - I really appreciate your generosity ..... For an appetizer - some raw oysters please  - Here is some Moet and the strawberries dipped in Godiva as a small thank you for your kindness and generosity


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 12, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Jump on in...just give your drink and appetizer order to Manfred. If you need a massage, call Sven over.
> 
> If the boys come over, set the dobermans loose!


 BTW - I have a great Rotty I can bring over - she is my gaurddog..and a good one at that (notice she is a female as well - lol)


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2006)

Ugh. I am so full of crackers, cheese, oysters and pinwheels all I have room for is a drink. Is there any wine left?

Katie, thats quite an afternoon. You OK now? 

Reanie, glad you found us! Enjoying the water? Is Jan still here?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks, Alix, for asking.  I'm doing okay now that I'm here in the tub.  It was quite an afternoon.  I'm not sure I'll want to use my chef's knife again for "people" food.  Stupid 'possum was one ugly son of a you know what.  God sure had a sense of humor when He made the 'possum.  Must've used left over parts from other creatures.

Ahhh, this tub feels so good.  Oh, my, Reanie, the strawberries are awesome.  Godiva in any form is just too much.  Buck keeps trying to plant M&Ms.  Says they are Godiva seeds.  So far I haven't seen any results.  He just keeps using up my M&Ms.  Like your dog, too.  Could've used her this afternoon.  I'll bet she could've done some serious damage to the 'possum on my front porch.

I'm feeling pretty mellow right now.  I think I'll ask Sven for some of his magic.  Oh, Sven!!!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 13, 2006)

The water is so warm and soothing!!! The company is the best anyone could ask for. My rotty's name is Baley and if that possum comes back just call - One bite and its all over!!!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2006)

OK ladies, I'm off to my Great Aunt's 100th birthday celebration. I'll make sure I bring back some cake for y'all. Its cold and snowing and icky out so I am sure I will want to make use of this lovely hot tub when I get back. 

Thanks, Sven and Marco for the massage and doing my hair and nails for the party. Ciao!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, girls.  Boy, didn't Alix look spiffy rushing out of here?  Reanie, what a cute puppy dog you have  - we could use a mascot around here.

How's the water?  My toes are freezing.  aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

_tip toeing in crab stuffed mushrooms in hand and a botle of proseco, with sheepish look plasterd on face..Sorry, sorry, sorry Mudbug..You get first dibs Now I'm going to go stand in the corner and be good I promise to come share more often..._

_kadesma_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2006)

Ya keep talkin' 'bout us boys as if we're sub-human and I'll just have to take this lamb, crown roast, cooked over a covered applewood fire on my Webber, somewhere else. 

And to go with it, I have mashed sweet spuds with a hint of ginger, cloves, cinamon, and vanilla, along with Splenda and mollases of course.  The taste is reminiscant of pumpking pie, but with a bit more tang.  And the mixed in pecans don't hurt it any either.  And the rice pilaf with sage, white pepper, and pork-veloute sauce to go with it, well, let's just say that this is the ultimate pre-winter/fall meal.  And for desert, my caramel apple pie with lattice-work crust.  And that crust is a sweet crust with cinnamon, and of course french-vanilla ice cream to go along with that hot pie.

As everyone on this site knows, I don't use or give out alcoholic beverages.  My offering to go with htis meal is a perfectly prepared hot egg-nog.  If you want to spike it, you have to provid the spirits.

But before I bring this feast in for you charming ladies, you need to be charming. 

Oh, and I already fed the dogs.  They loved my home-made doggie biuscuits, covered of course in beef au jus from my last prime rib.  Me and the dogs, well, we're good freinds now.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _tip toeing in crab stuffed mushrooms in hand and a botle of proseco, with sheepish look plasterd on face..Sorry, sorry, sorry Mudbug..You get first dibs Now I'm going to go stand in the corner and be good I promise to come share more often..._
> 
> _kadesma_


 
Here's what you wrote, and what I read: "Tip toeing in crab stuffed mushrooms, in hand, a bottle of proseco,...

My question; aren't you afraid of slipping on the crab-stuffed 'shrooms and ending up with your entire body covered with the otherwise tasty fungus? Tip toeing in 'shrooms! That's not what I'd be doing with 'em. I'd rather stab 'em with my fork and eat 'em. Much more satisfactory by my way of thinking. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Here's what you wrote, and what I read: "Tip toeing in crab stuffed mushrooms, in hand, a bottle of proseco,...
> 
> My question; aren't you afraid of slipping on the crab-stuffed 'shrooms and ending up with your entire body covered with the otherwise tasty fungus? Tip toeing in 'shrooms! That's not what I'd be doing with 'em. I'd rather stab 'em with my fork and eat 'em. Much more satisfactory by my way of thinking.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


   
Okay, you got me. That's what I get for being or trying to be sneaky. Here's a fork, just don't stab me 

kadesma who slipped up


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

That reminds me of a punctuation exercise given to University students. They had to punctuate:

Woman without her man is nothing

All the men did, "Woman, without her man, is nothing."

The women did, "Woman: without her, man is nothing."

All in how you look at things isn't it? Heeheehee.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 14, 2006)

Sick em, Baley...(She is a professional gaurd dog, and doesn't make friends) - you are in trouble now Goodweed. RUN GOODWEED RUN!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 14, 2006)

_Hi everybody,_
_Mudbug, two orders of the roasted garlic stuffed meatballs and some apple martini's..Enjoy and please keep an eye out for Goodweed...He's a slippery one..Reanie, can I borrow Baley? I need protection!!_

_kadesma off to finally fix some lunch _


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you, darlin, for the meatballs.  Go have lunch (or have it served to you here with a nice massage and pedicure).

Goodweed, we would certainly enjoy your dishes, and you are welcome to join us.  How do you feel about a waiter's outfit?  

You gotta remember that you started this and that I developed the hot tub scene in defense of the fairer sex. 

We are endlessly charming if you treat us right.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 14, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Hi everybody,_
> _Mudbug, two orders of the roasted garlic stuffed meatballs and some apple martini's..Enjoy and please keep an eye out for Goodweed...He's a slippery one..Reanie, can I borrow Baley? I need protection!!_
> 
> _kadesma off to finally fix some lunch _


 Sending Baley over to you now - If per chance Weed gets away she still needs raw meat three times a day - She is also mighty hungry so she will keep you safe and get rid of the evidance at the same time - lol


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 14, 2006)

BTW - Where is Sven -? I need those magic fingers - all uptight tonight!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2006)

*KASPLOOOOSH* Ahhhhhh! Thats better! My youngest is upstairs watching TV after having a couple of teeth yanked. She has bloody gauze hanging out of her mouth and is not a pretty sight at the moment. I thought I'd run in here for a few minutes. I'm off to take Mom and Great Auntie to lunch in a bit but have a few moments to myself.

Marcel, could you do something with my hair while I lounge a bit? Thanks! And I could use a cup of coffee and something sweet too. Mmmmmmmm orange glazed sweet buns! YUMMY!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2006)

Alix, you're in that tub so much, I think you need to be paying rent to mudbug!  

And man, I can see all of you clearly through these great binoculars.  High end glass sure works great for accross the lake viewing.

Hey Shushi, you want to borrow them for a bit?  Yeh, sure.  Take as long as you want.  Oh, and how's that roasted elk coming?

Seeeeeya:  Goodweed of the North


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 16, 2006)

Ladies - I am going to get out of the tub for a minute - Running to the store for some Bagels,  Lox, and cream cheese - Anyone else need anything while I am out??


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

Bring some more groceries for Charlie Trotter...he's cooking mudbug's birthday party. 

SURPRISE MUDBUG!!! -  Here he is!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 17, 2006)

_Oooooooooooooooooh Jan! _ Can you get Alain Ducasse for my birthday?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2006)

_Okay everybody, let's have a round of the BD song for our Mudbug_
_Happy Birthday to you_
_Happy birthday to you_
_Happy Birthday dear bug,_
_Happy birthday to YOU!!!! _

_kadesma _


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

Whomsoever your little heart desires, June!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 17, 2006)

Jan!  Wow!  The place looks fantastic.  Mudbug is going to be blown away.  And, look at the spread.  Charlie T. has outdone himself.

You haven't left out a thing.  The lighting is so fun and festive and the banks of flowers everywhere make the place look like a tropical island.  The flower petals floating in the hot tub is a nice touch, too.

With the sights, sounds and smells, mudbug will have to feel like the queen of the day.

Who else is going to be here?  Do you know yet?  I sure hope the guys behave themselves.  I brought some homemade doggie treats for Baley.  If the guys get out of line we may have to ask her to "help" them behave.

What else needs to be done?  I've got a willing pair of hands.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Katie, I think the crew has everything under control. The only thing you need to do is sit down and have some fun. I wonder if anyone booked some entertainment for tonight?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2006)

Holy Moley!!!!

What a spread!  Girls, you've outdone yourselves for me.  Look at all this lovely Charlie food and the flowers.........how did you know I liked orchids?
Don't they look lovely floating on the water??

I need two of those nice boys (Sven and faithful Pepe) to each take an arm and gently lower me into the tub.  Careful, don't tip my crown or get this feather boa wet!

All righty, then.  Let's PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(thanks so much for your thoughtfulness, girlfriends)


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

We all chipped in and bought you................................























A NEW KITCHEN!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2006)

This birthday just keeps getting better, Jan!  Thanks so much, y'all. 

Can't tell where you hid the riding vacuum cleaner with the wet bar on it, though.  Behind that door in the back of the photo, maybe?


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

Its out behind the gazebo we built for you.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope it has a throne.  I could go sit on it and summon Goodweed for an audience.  We could let him and Sush and Bucky and the other boys into the party if he's respectful enough.  (Plus, I think I want some of that roasted elk - on dainty little toast points.)

And the throne will of course be used by the next Hot Tub lady on her birthday to command whatever she wants.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

Um, mudbug? Its not EXACTLY a throne, its more like a really nice lawn chair. Will that do? I put a big bow on it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hi Katie, I think the crew has everything under control. The only thing you need to do is sit down and have some fun. I wonder if anyone booked some entertainment for tonight?


 
I play a pretty good harmonica, and a great stereo .  But that bit about behaving, well, I've been behaving for a while now.  But I will always be full of energy and good-natured fun.  

And in order to get us into the party, you ladies would have to be equally charming, and make us feel welcome.  That's what real freinds do for each other.  They put the others before themselves.  And the elk, Sush sure knows how to roast meat over a fire.  And of course my DW would have to be by my side.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

Um Goodweed? Isn't that your DW over there doing the limbo? LOL!

All kidding aside, as long as your water balloons and other assorted naughty toys stay on the other side of the line you are always welcome here. 

BTW, crank up the stereo would you? I put on a few CDs there. We've got some CCR, some Doobie Brothers and I think I tossed a Stones on there too. 

Did I pick OK music Mudbug or do I need to go change it up?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2006)

Alix, the lawn chair suits my sensibilities, so it will be perfect.  

Goodweed, you have indeed been behaving.  (I noticed you promised not to launch a water balloon in the birthday thread.)  And you have not been cooking up any nefarious schemes lately either, just cooking some nice food and kindly inviting us ladies to partake.

So c'mon over, and bring DW of course.  I would love to hear you on the harmonica.  I've asked my good friend Eric Clapton to perform a little later and perhaps you could join him on the stage for a little jam.

Also, Charlie T. seems to have made this enormous cake that we can't possibly eat all of without some manly help.

(fluttering eyelashes almost as effectively as lulu)  is that charming enough?


----------



## Ken (Nov 17, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hi Katie, I think the crew has everything under control. The only thing you need to do is sit down and have some fun. I wonder if anyone booked some entertainment for tonight?


 
I booked some entertainment for you....he'll be here soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOVyRoU_Q78


----------



## wasabi (Nov 17, 2006)

It's been a lovely party, Mud, but I gotta go....Thinking to myself"what time does the fa...........er entertainment get here?". Bye Hon and Happy Birthday!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Um Goodweed? Isn't that your DW over there doing the limbo? LOL!
> 
> All kidding aside, as long as your water balloons and other assorted naughty toys stay on the other side of the line you are always welcome here.
> 
> ...


 
love your choices, Alix.  But that youtube video's gotta go


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> love your choices, Alix. But that youtube video's gotta go


 
youtube video? Did I miss something?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh, you ruined the surprise by guessing... 

Here it is Mudbug.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everybody!  The band is in the house....let's party!!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 17, 2006)

*No! No! No! It can't be! Hubby had tickets to take ME to the Rolling Stones concert in Honolulu for MY birthday, but they cancelled the concert! Now I know why. They are playing for Mud's birthday. Happy Birthday, Mud. Enjoy the Stones.*


----------



## Katie H (Nov 17, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> I booked some entertainment for you....he'll be here soon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOVyRoU_Q78



Just shows to go ya, white guys can't dance.  What a goober!  I much prefer the Chippendales.  Yes, ladies.  Now THAT'S some skin!!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 17, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Just shows to go ya, white guys can't dance.  What a goober!  I much prefer the Chippendales.  Yes, ladies.  Now THAT'S some skin!!!




These white men CAN dance and rock and roll!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

That guy had more skin than all the Chippendale's put together.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 17, 2006)

Can you imagine how much paint they used to air brush that photo? Bless his heart.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 17, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how much paint they used to air brush that photo? Bless his heart.


 
God love them, Wasabi.  At least we know they haven't had plastic surgery.  Weren't they great at Superbowl?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 18, 2006)

hee hee hee....     *running into the little pool*    (splAAAAAASH!!!)


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, first of all, sorry about that youtube thing mudbug. I've spoken to Ken about it. Sigh, much good it will do us. 

Did anyone get Sushi out of the fishpond? I heard a splash very VERY late last night and then some snoring. Sush? Uhoh. Thats going to hurt when you wake up. Hey Sven, Marco! Can you come and put Sushi in a lounger please? Thanks boys. 

Whoo. I believe I will just take a moment to enjoy the quiet with my coffee and my banana bread. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2006)

Well the girls found the banana bread. All gone. The apple crisp is in the oven, the soup is simmering gently and I have about 20 minutes to mess around. Anyone here?


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Alix. I'm here. Wow does Sush look comfortable like that to you ? The soup smells so good what kind is it ?


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2006)

Well not really. Heehee...hey middie, I have some Poisonous pink lipgloss that would look really special on him. How about you?


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmm... yep definately looks like his shade.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2006)

And what shade of polish are you going to give his toes! 

Have you ever seen a picture of on of those turkeys roasted with tinfoil to give it bikini tan lines? Verry funny looking bird. I'm thinking that a suitable bra could be placed on ole Sushi while he's sleeping, add some spray-on tan, and voilla. Now it would have to be washable. This should only be a good prank for a couple of minutes, maybe a poloroid or two. But defineitely, wouldn't want to give it to one of my bro's too badly. I mean, the guys never done anything to me. But we could make him sweat a bit. 

Oh, and if he's a good sport about it, he desearves somthin' special. I'm thinking 3 lbs of amazing jerky, nice and flavorful, smoked with maple and apple wood, with a hint of brown sugar, some onion, salt, maybe some extra lite soy sauce, and lots of black pepper. I'll make the jerky. Any of you fabulous ladies care to make him a suitable desert, you know, maybe something he could wear on his head?  I'm thinking an Abe Lincoln style hat made from softened gingerbread, and coated with a nice ganache, but firmed up with more cocoa butter. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 21, 2006)

I have an idea for his hat - Remember the Chiquita Banana lady -( She wore that huge bunch of bananas on her head) Now I bet a pic of Sush  in that hat would be worth a thousand words!!!


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 21, 2006)

Add a pair of sandals with bright yellow flowers on them!!!!!!! I am laughing so hard ladies that I fear I might drown!!!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi guys, anyone here?


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 25, 2006)

Alix - I am still here -  I was laughing  so hard at Sush in that outfit with all his makeup that I could not type


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Reanie. I had to leave to go make dinner. Now I'm messing about while the family gets set up for family game night. I tell you this hot water feels lovely after the biting cold we have here today.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 28, 2006)

So happy to see you back!!! I am just lying back and appreciating all the good friends that I have here!!! Sometimes I wish I never had to get out of the water!!! By the way did you see the new waiter?? He will get you anything you want!!!! Nice to be the one being waited on - Enjoy!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2006)

New waiter? Hmmmm...I must have missed him. Garcon? I would like a blueberry tea please. Thank you!


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 1, 2006)

Blueberry tea - sounds delightfull - May I please have one as well and some fresh baked cookies??


----------

